# خطية الموت



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

خطية الموت

عندي سوال أحب أن نتشارك جميعا في مناقشه

السؤال

في رسالة يوحنا الأولي أصحاح 5 وعدد 16

16- ان راى احد اخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت توجد خطية للموت ليس لاجل هذه اقول ان يطلب.
17- كل اثم هو خطية و توجد خطية ليست للموت.

ما المقصود خطيه للموت وأخري بغير الموت ؟

وهل لو طلبت من اجل احد أن يغفر له ربنا يستجيب بدون أن يتوب عنها هذا الأخ ؟

وهل يقصد بها الأحياء ولا المنتقلين أو الاثنين ؟

وما هي الخطية التي ليست للموت مع أن فكر الحماقة خطيه وكلمه أحمق خطيه تمنع من الملكوت ؟

وكل الخطايا متساوية ولا في درجات ؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 ديسمبر 2009)

واضح هنا أن هناك إخوة لا نصلي من أجلهم مع أن ربنا يوصينا أن نصلي حتى من أجل الذين يضطهدوننا. فخطية الأخ هنا أشر من كل خطية المضطهد لنا. وواضح أن كلمة "أخ" هنا تعني الإنسان المسيحي كما في 1 كو ٧: 14-15... إنني أفترض أن خطية الموت هنا هي مقاومة الإنسان للحب الأخوي وامتلاء قلبه بالكراهية ضد النعمة التي بها تصالحنا مع اللَّه بعدما تعرفنا على اللَّه بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح. (أي مقاوم في داخل الكنيسة فيفقدهم نعمة الرب).


أما الخطية التي ليست للموت فهي ألا يقوم الإنسان بواجبات الحب الأخوي عن ضعف في الروح... 


ونلاحظ أن الرسول بولس لم يصلِ من أجل إسكندر، وأحسب أن السبب هو أنه كان مسيحيًا أخطأ خطية الموت، إي كان مقاومًا لشركة الروح بالبغضة... إذ يقول "إسكندر النحاس أظهر شرورًا كثيرة ليجازه الرب حسب أعماله، فاحتفظ منه أنت أيضًا لأنه قاوم أقوالنا جدًا" (٢ تي ٤: 15). أما الذين يصلي من أجلهم فيقول عنهم "في احتجاجي الأول لم يحضر أحد معي بل الجميع تركوني. لا يحسب عليهم" (٢ تي ٤: 16)



ولعله لهذا السبب كانت الكنيسة تصلي ضد المبتدعين المصرين على عدم التوبة ليس انتقامًا لأنها كعريسها لا تحب الانتقام، إنما خوفًا على أولادها البسطاء الذين يخدعهم هؤلاء المبتدعين أمثال أريوس ونسطور... 

ويرى تقليد الآباء اليونان أن الخطية التي للموت هي التي يصر عليها مرتكبيها بغير توبة. لهذا لا تصلي الكنيسة من أجل المنتحرين لأنهم أصروا على يأسهم إلى النهاية.

هذا ونلاحظ أن الرسول لم يأمر بعدم الصلاة من أجل الذين يخطئون خطية الموت إنما لم يطلب منهم أن يصلوا، تاركًا للمؤمن الأمر.



"كل إثم هو خطية، وتوجد خطية ليست للموت" [17].

كلمة "إثم" كما جاءت في اليونانية تعني اعتداء الإنسان على حق الغير، وكلمة "خطية" تعنى مخالفة إرادة اللَّه ووصاياه. فكل اعتداء على حق الآخرين هو خطية لأنها تخالف إرادة اللَّه، إذ يريد الحب بيننا.

ولكن هناك خطايا ليست للموت، ليس لأن طبيعتها هكذا، لكن لصدورها عن ضعف بغير إرادة أو عن جهل رغم توبتنا المستمرة. وهذه الخطايا ليست غير ملومة، ولا تعني أننا لا نتوب عنها. لهذا في كل يوم نصلي قائلين: "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا"


ارجو ان اكون اجبت واوضحت بعض التسؤلات

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام لنفسك يا محبوب الله الحلو*
* هناك بالطبع خطية للموت وخجطية ليست للموت ، ولكي نفهم المكتوب لابد بربط الآيات ببعضها فمكتوب : **" إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت،  توجد خطية للموت ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب (( ليُترك لدينونة الله ليحكم فيه الرب ولكن لا يحكم عليه أحد )) . كل إثم هو خطية و توجد خطية ليست للموت " ( 1يو 5 : 16 – 17 )*
*" لأن الذين استنيروا مرة و ذاقوا الموهبة السماوية و صاروا شركاء الروح القدس . وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة و قوات الدهر الآتي و سقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم أيضاً للتوبة إذ هم يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله ثانية و يشهرونه . " ( عب 6: 4 – 6 ) 
*
*وكلمة سقطوا الذي قالها القديس بولس الرسول ، ليس هي السقوط تحت ضعف ، أو زلة خطية عادية ، أو أي سبب يدل على ضعف الإنسان أو حتى تراخيه أو بعده عن حياة التقوى أو حياته في حالة من الشر والبعد عن وصية الله ...*

*بل كلمة سقطوا هنا موازية تماماً لما قاله الرب يسوع بخصوص " أما من جدف على الروح القدس فلا تُغفر له " ( لو 12 : 10 ) وهي موازية لما قاله القديس يوحنا الرسول : " توجد خطية للموت ، ليس لأجل هذه أقول يُطلب " ( 1 يو 5: 16 ) *

 *إذن الموضوع قاصر على التجديف على الروح القدس وليست أي خطية ، لأن اي خطية مهما كانت مكتوب عنها : **" إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل إثم " ( 1يو 1: 9 )*

*" توجد خطية للموت ، ليس لأجل هذه أقول يُطلب " ( 1 يو 5: 16 ) والكلمة المستخدمة هنا هي **παρπίπτω** = الارتداد *
*وبالطبع المقصود ليس أي ارتاد ، بل الارتداد بإرادة واعية وتصميم ، وليس بسبب خيانة الإرادة أو الخوف أو أي ضعف إنساني ( مثل القديس بطرس الرسول الذي أنكر وهو تحت الضعف الإنساني ولكنه يحب المسيح له المجد ، فكان له سند وقوة غفران ) ، بل المقصود الجسارة وعناد القلب بكل تصميم وعزم ، بالنية والقول والتدبير ... مثل يهوذا الذي سقط بالإرادة والنية والقول والفكر والتدبير وخان وباع بيعاً وقبض الثمن ، وسقوطه كان بعيداً عن ربنا يسوع المسيح إله الرجاء والمحبة ، فلم يكن له سند ، لا حب ولا أمانه ولا ثقة لذلك ينطبق عليه وعلى كل من يسير على نفس ذات النهج قول الكتاب المقدس :*
*" لئلا يكون أحد زانياً أو مستبيحاً كعيسو الذي لأجل أكلة واحدة باع بكوريته . فإنكم تعلمون أنه أيضاً بعد ذلك لما أراد أن يرث البركة رُفض ، إذ لم يجد للتوبة مكاناً ، مع أنه طلبها بدموع " ( عب 12 : 16 و 17 )*
​


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*مزيد من الإيضاح اللاهوتي الهام*

*إذن خطية الموت كما أظهرنا بوضوح أن هذا لا يعني على الإطلاق السقوط في أي خطية أو ضعف إنساني حتى لو كان ارتداد طالما عن خوف أو تحت أي ضعف ، فهو قابل للتوبة ...*

*وهناك من قالوا مثل العلامة أوريجانوس : [ أن سبب دينونة هؤلاء ... : الله الآب يحل في كل شيء ويضبط كل الكائنات الحية وغير الحية أي التي لها نعمة العقل والتي ليس لها نعمة العقل . أما الابن فهو يشمل بقوته الذين لهم نعمة العقل فقط مثل الموعوظين والوثنيين الذين لم يأتوا بعد إلى الإيمان . أما الروح القدس فهو يسكن فقط في الذين قبلوه في المعمودية . ولذلك حينما يُخطئ الموعوظون أو الوثنيون فأن خطيئتهم هي ضد الابن فقط ، لأنه هو فيهم ولذلك يمكنهم الحصول على المغفرة عندما يكرمون بنعمة الميلاد الثاني . ولكن حينما يُخطئ المعمد فإن الخطية بعد المعمودية موجهة ضد الروح القدس الذي يسكن في الذين عُمَّدوا ، ولذلك لا مناص من العقاب ]*

*ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي معلقاً على كلمات العلامة أوريجانوس :*
*[ أما عن نفسي فحسب ما تعلمت ، أعتقد أن رأي كل منهما ( أي العلامة أوريجانوس وثيئوغنوستس من يتفق مع أوريجانوس في نفس الشرح ) يتطلب فحصاً ومراجعة دقيقة لأن كلمات الإنجيل الخاصة بالتجديف عميقة .*

*في الحقيقة واضح أن الابن في الآب وبالتالي فهو في الذين فيهم الآب أيضاً ، . والروح القدس ليس غائباً عن الآب والابن لأن الثالوث القدوس المبارك غير منقسم . *
*وزيادة على ذلك إذا كان كل شيء قد خُلق بالابن ( يو1: 3) وفيه كل الأشياء توجد (كو1: 17) . فهو ليس كائناً خارج الأشياء التي جاءت إلى الوجود بواسطته . فكل المخلوقات ليست** غريبة عنه . هو بالطبيعة في كل شيء وبالتالي كل من يُخطئ ويجدف على الابن ، يُخطئ ويُجدف على الآب والروح القدس . ولو كان حميم الميلاد الثاني ( المعمودية ) قد أُعطى باسم الروح القدس فقط لكان من المعقول أن نقول إن الذي عمد إذا أخطأ بعد المعمودية يُخطئ ضد الروح القدس وحده .*
*ولكن لأن المعمودية تُعطى باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ، فكل مُعمد يقبل المعمودية باسم الثالوث وبذلك يُصبح واضحاً أن كل من يُجدف بعد المعمودية ق جدف على الثالوث القدوس ، وهذا هو التعليم الحقيقي الذي يجب أن نقبله .*

*ولو كان هؤلاء الذين تحدث معهم الرب ، أعني الفريسيين قد قبلوا حميم الميلاد الثاني وحصلوا على نعمة الروح القدس ، لكان التفسير السابق لكل من أوريجانوس وثيئوغنوستس مقبولاً** . لأن الرب لم يكن يتكلم مع أُناس ارتدوا وجدفوا على الروح القدس ، لأننا إذا تذكرنا ، فإن هؤلاء الناس – أي الفريسيين – لم يكونوا مُعمَّدين ، بل حتى معمودية يوحنا احتقروها ورفضوها ( مت 21 : 15 – 27 ) . فكيف يُمكن اتهامهم بالتجديف على الروح القدس وهم لم يحصلوا عليه بعد ؟ *
*ولذلك لم ينطق الرب بهذه الكلمات لكي يعلَّم عن الخطية بعد المعمودية ، كما أنه لم يكن كذلك يهدد بعقوبة أولئك الذين سيخطئون في المستقبل بعد المعمودية** ، بل قال هذه الكلمات بطريقة مباشرة وصريحة ضد الفريسيين لأنهم أذنبوا فعلاً وسقطوا في هذا التجديف الفظيع . *
*لقد اتهمهم الرب بطريقة واضحة بالتجديف وهم لم يقبلوا المعمودية . إذن فهذه الكلمات ليست موجهة ضد الذين يخطئون بعد المعمودية ، خصوصاً وأن الرب لم يكن يشتكيهم بخطايا عامة ولكن بالتجديف بالذات ،** وهناك فرق بين الذي يُخطئ ويتعدى الناموس وبين الذي بسبب كفره يجدف على الله نفسه .*

*وقبل ذلك أتهم الرب الفريسيين بخطايا أخرى مثل محبة المال التي من أجلها أبطلوا وصية الخاصة بالوالدين ، ورفضوا كلمات الأنبياء وجعلوا بيت الله بيت تجارة ، وفي كل هذا أنتهرهم المخلَّص لكي يتوبوا . أما عندما قالوا أنه ببعل زبول يُخرج الشياطين ، لم يقل لهم ببساطة أنهم يُخطئون بل أنهم يجدفون بصورة شنيعة تستوجب العقاب وتجعل المغفرة مستحيلة لأنهم تمادوا إلى حيث لا حدود لخطيئتهم . ]*

*( الرسالة الرابعة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي إلى الأسقف سرابيون 10 ، 11 ، 12 ، 13 ؛ أنظر كتاب الروح القدس للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – الرسائل عن الروح القدس إلى الأسقف سرابيون ؛ ترجمها عن اليونانية وأعد المقدمة والملاحظات الدكتور موريس تاوضروس +  الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد – طبعة ثانية منقحة ، أنظر من صفحة 130 - 134 ؛ الناشر مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس – المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية – نصوص آبائية 95)*

*((( سوف نضع لاحقاً باقي الشرح للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي )))*​


----------



## youhnna (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوعك جميل للبحث والمعرفه
وان كان السؤال يبدو محير الا ان اجابته سهله واعتقد انك طرحته لزيادة المعرفه لنا وليس لعدم معرفتك اجابته
فلك الشكر
توجد خطيه للموت واخرى ليس للموت  نعم
الخطيه التى للموت هى تلك التى بلا توبه اى اصرار الانسان على عمل الخطيه والتمادى فيها
ومن زمن يوحنا كان هناك الكثير من الهراطقه اللذين لارجاء فيهم ويضلون معهم كثيرين فهولاء خطيتهم للموت
اما اى خطيه يقدم عنها الانسان توبه ويحاول قدر طاقنه الا يعود اليها فهى ليس للموت
ان نوعيه الخطيه فى حد ذاتها لاتقسم للموت ولا للموت اذ ان اجرة الخطيه هى موت
وبالتالى ما ينجينا من الموت هو التوبه عن خطايانا
ونقول فى صلاتنا يارب اغفر لنا خطايانا
تلك التى فعلناها بمعرفه وبغير معرفه
التى فعلناها بارادتنا وبغير ارادتنا
التى فعلناها بمعرفه وبغير معرفه
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*وهذا السؤال ينقلنا لسؤال آخر في نفس ذات المضمون وهو *
*ماذا يحدث لنعمة المعمودية ، إذا عدنا للخطية واستهان الإنسان بكرامة البنوة ؟*​
*يقول الأب صفورنيوس مجاوباً على السؤال :*
*[ **المعمودية " **ختم لا ينحلّ** " ، ولذلك تُعطى مرة واحدة ، لأننا نولد مرة واحدة من الآب بابنه يسوع المسيح وبنعمة الروح القدس .*

*ونحن **لا نعيد معمودية المرتدين ، بل نقبل توبتهم** . ولا نُعيد المعمودية بالمرة للذين نالوا هذا السرّ في الكنيسة الجامعة . يقول الرسول : إن النعمة ليست مثل الخطية ، ولا الهبة مثل السقوط ، ولا يمكن مقارنة آدم الأول بآدم الأخير : الرب يسوع المسيح . وقد لَّخص الرسول التعليم كله في عبارة واحدة وهي أن " عطية الله بلا ندامة " ( رو11: 29 ) ؛ لأن الرب يسوع **لا يندم** على ما أعطاه لنا من عطايا مثل المغفرة ، وميراث الملكوت ، وسُكنى الروح القدس ، والشركة في جسده الإلهي ودمه الكريم** .*

*وإذ أعاد الإنسان إلى سيرته الأولى وارتد ، فأن خطاياه الأولى لا تُحسب عليه ؛ لأننا عندما نسمع قول الرسول أننا سوف نعطي حساباً ( رو14 : 12 ، 1بط 4: 5 ) ، فإن ردَّنا هو حسب تعليم الآباء الرسل ( فهو ) مُلخَّص في عبارة واحدة : " كرحمتك يا رب ولا كخطايانا " ( القداس الإلهي ) .*

*وعندما يتوب المرتد ، فأن خطاياه لا تُحسب عليه ؛ لأن نعمة غفران الخطايا تمحو كل ما سبق ، ولذلك يقول الرسول عن الأمم – بشكل عام – إن الله لم يحسب لهم خطاياهم السابقة ( رو3: 25 ) كمانع يمنع عنهم نعمة ( الإنجيل ) وبشارة الخلاص .*

*والذين يأتون للمعمودية ، لا يأتون كأبرار وقديسين ، بل كخطاة وينالون غفران خطاياهم** . والرب **لا يحسب لنا خطايانا السابقة بالمرة** أي تلك التي غُفرت ، **والحساب ليس على أعداد وكمية الخطايا ، بل على سلوك المحبة** . ولذلك فالحساب على الأعمال موجز في كلمة واحدة " حسب أعماله " ، أي **الغاية التي كنا نسعى إليها ، والخدمة التي اخترناها لكي نقدمها للرب وللإخوة والبشر جميعاً ؛ لأن أعمال المحبة لها هدف واحد ، وهو " المحبة "** ، ولذلك قال الرب : كنت جوعاناً ، وعطشاناً ومريضاً ومسجوناً ، وهو كل هؤلاء ، لأن كل هؤلاء هم إخوته بسبب تجسده .

**أمَّا الاستهانة بكرامة البنوة ، فهي أولاً مثل خطية عيسو الذي باع " البكورية " بأكلة عدس ، والتي وصفها الرسول بأنها " استباحة " ( عب12 : 16 ) ؛ لأن إزالة الفوارق بين الخير والشرّ ، والمقدس والنجس ، والسمائي والأرضي **تهدم الحياة الداخلية ، وتقوَّض الفوارق بين ما هو كريم وصالح وما هو غير لائق **ويحط من كرامة وقدر الإنسان** . تأمل ماذا يحدث لو أن إنساناً عاش في قصر ملوكي ، أو مثل الابن الشاطر ( الضال ) الذي بعد كرامته في بيت أبيه ، صار يأكل مع الخنازير ، **لكنه عندما عاد رده أبوه إلى كرامته الأولى** .*

*أما الذي لا يعود إلى سيرة محبته الأولى ، فإن الإنذار والتهديد لا يخلصه ، بل أحياناً يقود إلى النفاق وإلى التستر حتى لا تنكشف خطاياه .*

*" **المستبيح** " لا يعرف ولا يحس بالأمور السمائية ، ولا بالفرق بين الخالق والمخلوق ، لأنه **لا يدرك أن له قلباً مملوءاً بأشواق طبيعية غير تلك التي يضعها الروح القدس في القلب** ؛ لأن الأولى ( **الأشواق الطبيعية** ) **هي عطش الطبيعة المخلوقة لخالقها** ، أما الثانية ( **أشواق الروح القدس** ) فهي **شوق الخالق للمخلوق ، ذلك الشوق وتلك المحبة الجارفة التي تجعل الله يقبل أن يتجسد ، وأن يصير كواحد منا ويحيا بيننا** .*

*الإيمان يلد المحبة ، والمحبة تروي الإيمان** . والإيمان – بالمحبة وباستنارة الروح القدس الذي يُنير إدراك الإنسان – تنمو المعرفة وتُثمر ، لكن **المعرفة تفتح إدراك الإنسان وتحرر الإرادة والقلب من سطوة الجهل ، أمَّا هبة الحياة الجديدة ، فهي تأتي من الله الذي يعطينا حياة ابنه ، ومسحته لكي نرث معه وبه الملكوت الذي لا يفنى** .*

*يحتاج " المستبيح " إلى مُعلَّم كنسي مدَرَّب في طريق الرب لكي ينيره بكلمة التعليم ، ويفتح له باب الحياة الأبدية ن ويقوده إلى ينبوع مياه الحياة ، بالروح القدس**]** ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس عن المئوية الثانية في التوبة – التوبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب ص25 – 27 فقرة 23 – 26 )*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم اخواتي علي الاجابات الجميله  الاكثر من رائعه

ولكن احب ان نضع عناصر للموضوع وتعريفات كل جزء وشرح للايه من كل جنب 

لكي نستفيد جميعا


اولا : تعريف الخطية

ثانيا : انواع الخطيه بنسبه الايه

ثالثا : درجات الخطيه

المقصود بالاخ هنا شرط يكون حي او منتقل او الاتنين 

يجب ان يتوب عنها الاخ ام الله يغفر له من اجل صلاة اخوة له 

والرجا توضيح شرح الاباء لهذه الايه اكتر من ذلك لصعوبه الموضوع

اشكركم

صلواتكم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه 

في الحقيقة الفكرة اني حيت ادرس الايه بتوسع اكتر 

وفعلا جمعت اكبر قدر من التفسير لجميع المفسرين لتفسير هذا الايه 

بجانب تاملات لبعض الاباء الفرديه 

ومناقشات بعض الاخوة المؤمنين 

وجدت اراء كثيرة وليس اختلف  نحب نطرح جميع الاراء لنصل الي المعرفه الدقيقه لكلمه الله في هذه الايه

واشكركم علي مشاركتكم لي

صلواتكم


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اشكركم اخواتي علي الاجابات الجميله  الاكثر من رائعه
> 
> ولكن احب ان نضع عناصر للموضوع وتعريفات كل جزء وشرح للايه من كل جنب
> 
> ...



سلامك لنفسك يا محبوب الله الحلو
* أولاً الخطية في مفهومها الآبائي الأصيل هي تشوية صورة الله في الإنسان ولها شروحات كثيرة صعب كتابتها الآن ، وسوف اشرحها في سلسلة قريبة بإذن يسوع 
 * أما من جهة أنواع الخطية فهي سلسلة طويلة تندرج كلها تحت أنها خطية وليست لها أنواع مختلفة لأن نتيجيتها واحدة ، ومكتوب عن وصية الله أن من أخطأ في واحده فقط أخطا في الكل دون تمييز خطية عن أخرى ، وعموماً الآية هنا تتحدث عن نوعين من الخطية وليس لهما ثالث : خطية للموت وخطية ليست للموت ، وتم شرحها باستفاضة واختصار لئلا يمل القارئ ونكرر الكلام مرة أخرى بدون داعي  ...

* أما بالنسبة لطلب غفران الخطية لم يتكلم أحد على طلبها لغير الأحياء ، لأن مستحيل نطلب غفران خطية لأحد المنتقلين الذين أخطأوا بكامل حريتهم واخنتيارهم ، فكيف نطلب لأجلهم !!!

* وبالطبع لابد أن يتوب الذي نصلي لأجله ، فصلاتنا تجعل الله يمس قلبه ليتحرك نحوه ، ولكن أن لم تب هو شخصياً ، فكيف تقبل توبته !!! وسوف اضع موضوع كامل متكامل عن التوبة للأب صفرونيوس في سلسلة طويلة وباستفاضة حتى يكون لنا خبرة التوبة وليس مجرد أفكار عنها ...

أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

aymonded قال:


> سلامك لنفسك يا محبوب الله الحلو
> 
> 
> * أما بالنسبة لطلب غفران الخطية لم يتكلم أحد على طلبها لغير الأحياء ، لأن مستحيل نطلب غفران خطية لأحد المنتقلين الذين أخطأوا بكامل حريتهم واخنتيارهم ، فكيف نطلب لأجلهم !!!
> ...




اشكرك اخي الحبيب علي محبتك وشرحك الوافي 

عندي سؤال بنسبه للفقرة السابقه سمعت من بعض الخدام ان صلاة للخطية ليس للموت هي من اجلي الاخوة المؤمنين المنتقلين  ليسامحهم الرب علي السهواتهم 

والتي للموت هي عدم الصلاة من اجل الاشرار المنتقلين لان خطيتهم للموت

صلواتك


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اشكرك اخي الحبيب علي محبتك وشرحك الوافي
> 
> عندي سؤال بنسبه للفقرة السابقه سمعت من بعض الخدام ان صلاة للخطية ليس للموت هي من اجلي الاخوة المؤمنين المنتقلين  ليسامحهم الرب علي سهواتهم
> 
> ...



هو بصراحة هناك بعض الناس قالوا هذا الكلام البعدي عن عدل محبة الله ، ولكن عند الآباء المعتبرين لم يقولوا هذا الرأي إطلاقاً  ، لأن غفران الله لا يبنى على أفعال الإنسان وسهواته إنما هو قائم على أساس المحبة وسؤال الإنسان عن صورة الله فيه ، فممكن إنسان بيحب ربنا يسوع قبل مماته أخطأ سهواً ، لكن عدل المحبة يقتضي أن الله يقبله لأن حساب الله وليس حساب الإنسان حسب سلطان البشر ، وسقول الأب صفرونيوس عن عدل الله :
​*
[ أنه ليس عدل الملوك والقضاة والقانون الأرضي . ولذلك فالمجازاة حسب عدل الله إنما هي مجازاة حسب المحبة ، وحسب اغتراب الإنسان أولاً عن نفسه ، وثانياً عن المحبة الإلهية ، وهي أصعب بكثير وأدق من تعليم الموحدَّين ( الذين لا يؤمنوا بالثالوث القدوس ) الذي يحدد عدل الله بما لديهم من شرائع هي في جملتها لا تختلف عن شرائع الأمم السابقة أو شريعة الرومان ( الإمبراطورية الرومانية ) ؛ لأن لكل خطية عقاب أرضي ، ولكل الخطايا عقاب واحد هو نار جهنم .

هذه هي دائرة العدل حسب تعليم الموحَّدين . أما نحن ، فإن عدل الله هو سؤال للإنسان عن صورة الله ومثاله الذي أُعطى له ، والذي جُدَّد في المسيح ، وقٌدَّس بالروح القدس . فهو سؤال عن كينونة الإنسان ، وماذا فعل الإنسان بكيانه ، وكيف عاش كصورة الله ؟ هذا يضع عدل الإنجيل في مستوى يختلف تماماً عن عدل الموحَّدين ] *

*عن رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس
تحت عنوان التوبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب
مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية
الناشر : أبناء القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي
صفحة 32 – 35​*
أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب في ربنا يسوع 
 النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*عموماً يا جميل الآية نفسها واضحة جداً لأن النص اليوناني بيتكلم عن الارتداد بالنسبة لعدم الصلاة لأحد المرتدين بعناد قلب ، ويمكن قصد القائلين بعدم الصلاة على المنتقلين يقصدوا على أساس شركة الكنيسة في الألوجية أي الإفخارستيا أو عند وفاتهم ، ولكن في الأساس الموضوع كله بيركز على التجديف على الروح القدس ، والذي يعمل في قلب الإنسان على التوبة وتغيير القلب لتصوير صورة ربنا يسوع في قلب الإنسان !!!*
*فإذا ارتد الإنسان وجدف على الروح القدس بعناد ورفض عمله بإصرار فقد فقد روح التوبة ، وانفصل عن كنيسة الله ، فلا يجوز صلاة لأجله لأنها لن تُقبل لأنه صار مرفوضاً بحرية إرادته وانعزاله عن الله الحي والمحيي ، لأن الله هو حياة النفس ...

ولا ينفع أن نستخرج ما هو خارج النص ونضع احتمالات ، لأن الكتاب المقدس واضح ، ولم يتحدث الرسول نهائياً هنا عن أية منتقلين سواء مؤمنين أو رافضي الإيمان !!! ولا أعلم من اين أتى هذا الاستنتاج !!!

**أقبل مني كل احترام وحب وتقدير لشخصك الحلو ، النعمة معك*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك استفيد كتير من شرحك

محتاج توضيح في جزء اخر في الايه

 ان راى احد اخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت توجد خطية للموت ليس لاجل هذه اقول ان يطلب. - كل اثم هو خطية و توجد خطية ليست للموت.

هل ممكن ان نقول ان راي احد ( اخاه)   يقصد بيها المؤمنين  ومنهم من يثبتون ومنهم من يجدفون 

ولا يقصد بالمسيحي الاسمي 

ولا تشمل كل البشريه

حسب الاصلي اليوناني

صلواتك


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام لنفسك يا محبوب الله الحلو*
*لو نظرنا للآية من خلال ترابط الآيات وما سبقها ، سنجد أن الرسول يتكلم هنا عن الشفاعة بالنسبة للجماعة المؤمنين بالمسيح له المجد من أجل أحد أفرادها ، فأن وجد أحد أفراد جماعة المؤمنين بالمسيح يُخطئ خطية ليست للموت ، أي لا تؤدي إلى الهلاك الأبدي في الابتعاد بإصرار وبكل وعي عن حياة المسيح في معزل عن الكنيسة وانفصال عن الروح القدس ، والرضوخ لمشورة الشيطان ، فيُمكن في هذه الحالة أن يُصلى أحد أو تُصلي الجماعة كلها من أجل أن يرحمه الله ويشفع فيه المسيح له المجد ، ولكن هناك خطية لا تصلح لها صلاة ، تلك التي لن يشفع فيها رب المجد نفسه ، ولا يخرج فيها أنات الروح القدس الذي يشفع في ضعفنا ويعيننا على التوبة ، وهنا يُشير القديس يوحنا ضمناً لآيه في العهد القديم تقول :*
*" وأما النفس التي تعمل بيد رفيعة ( مقتدرة أو بجسارة ) من الوطنيين أو من الغرباء فهي تزدري بالرب ، فتُقطع تلك النفس من بين شعبها لأنها احتقرت كلام الرب ونقضت وصيته ، قطعاً تُقطع تلك النفس . ذنبها عليها . " ( عدد15: 30 و 31 )*

*" فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ أَخْطَأْنَا بِاخْتِيَارِنَا بَعْدَمَا أَخَذْنَا مَعْرِفَةَ الْحَقِّ، لاَ تَبْقَى بَعْدُ ذَبِيحَةٌ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا ، **بَلْ قُبُولُ دَيْنُونَةٍ مُخِيفٌ، وَغَيْرَةُ نَارٍ عَتِيدَةٍ أَنْ تَأْكُلَ الْمُضَادِّينَ .** مَنْ خَالَفَ نَامُوسَ مُوسَى فَعَلَى شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةِ شُهُودٍ يَمُوتُ بِدُونِ رَأْفَةٍ **فَكَمْ عِقَاباًأَشَرَّ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ يُحْسَبُ مُسْتَحِقّاًمَنْ دَاسَ ابْنَ اللهِ، وَحَسِبَ دَمَ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قُدِّسَ بِهِ دَنِساً، وَازْدَرَى بِرُوحِ النِّعْمَةِ ؟ **فَإِنَّنَا نَعْرِفُ الَّذِي قَالَ: «لِيَ الاِنْتِقَامُ، أَنَا أُجَازِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ». وَأَيْضاً: «الرَّبُّ يَدِينُ شَعْبَهُ».** مُخِيفٌ هُوَ الْوُقُوعُ فِي يَدَيِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ !. " ( عب 10 : 26 - 31 )

ولكي يتضح المعنى بالأكثر ونفهم لمن تُقدم هذه الصلاة ، يقول القديس يعقوب الرسول : " أمريض أحد بينكم فليدعُ شيوخ ( كهنة ) الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب . وصلاة الإيمان تُشفي المريض والرب يُقيمه . وإن قد فعل خطية تُغفر له ، اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تُشفوا . طلبة البار تُقتدر كثيراً في فعلها " ( يعقوب 5 : 14 - 16 )

ولإيضاح المعنى أكثر لتتذكر معي المريض الذي أتوا اصدقاؤه ودلوه من السقف أمام ربنا يسوع فشفاه ...

عموماً الموضوع هنا يخص المؤمنين بدليل الآية التي تليها مباشرة : " نعلم أن كل مولود من الله لا يُخطئ ، بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه " 

أما الصلاة من أجل العالم فصلاة من أجل أن يعرفوا الله ويعودوا إليه ويؤمنوا بالمسيح قوة الحياة وبحر الغفران ، لأن كيف نُصلي من أجل توبة من لم يؤمن ، لأن التوبة للذي آمن ونال قوة خلاص الله لأن الروح القدس يعطي قوة التوبة في قلب الإنسان ، لأن التوبة في مفهومها هو تجديد النفس والعودة لكمال الصورة الأصلية أي التغيير لصورة المسيح له المجد كما هو مكتوب : 
" و نحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مراة نتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح " (2كو  3 :  18)

**أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك الحلو يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين ؛ النعمة معك*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سامحني اخي الحبيب علي كثرة الاسئله التي طرحتها 

اخي سؤال عن هذا الجزء 

ماذا يقصد  خطية  للموت في الاصلي اليوناني ؟ 

هل الموت الجسدي 

ام الموت الابدي ( الهلاك الابدي )

واشكرك علي تعب محتبك

ربنا يباركك

صلواتك​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> سامحني اخي الحبيب علي كثرة الاسئله التي طرحتها
> 
> اخي سؤال عن هذا الجزء
> 
> ...



*اللفظة في اللغة اليوناني أتت هكذا*
*Πρός θάνατον*
*أي أنها سائرة في طريق الموت أو تقود إلى الموت ، وهو الموت الروحي ، حيث نجد الإشارة للموت الروحي واضحة في الآية : " إن رأى أحد أخاه يُخطئ خطية ليست للموت ، يطلب ، فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت ... " ، فالموت هنا هو حالة انفصال عن الله ، وتتوقف فيه حياة الشركة مع الله ، والتي تظهر أنها الموت عينه ، لأن الإنسان في هذه الحالة فصل نفسه عن ينبوع الحياة ومصدرها ، أما موت الجسد فشيء يختلف في معناه عن هذه الآية وهذا اللفظ في الكتاب المقدس ...*

*_____________________
وصدقني يا جميل لا تعبتني ولا حاجة
وأنا تحت أمرك يا محبوب الله الحلو*​ *عنيا ليك وأنت تأمرني وباستمتع بالحديث معك*​ *أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك الحلو*​ *النعمة معك*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا بأخى وصديقى العزيز /ايمن
اسمح لى ان اضع عدة ترجمات وتعقيب عن الخطية التى للموت​1Jo 5:16​(ALT)​​ If anyone sees his brother _[fig., fellow believer]_ sinning a sin not _[leading]_ to death, he will ask, and He will give to him life, to the ones sinning _[a sin]_ not _[leading]_ to death. _[There]_ is sin _[leading]_ to death; not concerning that _[sin]_ am I saying that he should urgently ask. ​(Phillips)​​ *16-17* If any of you should see his brother committing a sin (I don't mean deliberately turning his back on God and embracing evil), he should pray to God for him and secure fresh life for the sinner. It is possible to commit sin that is a deliberate embracing of evil and that leads to spiritual death - that is not the sort of sin I have in mind when I recommend prayer for the sinner. Every failure to obey God's laws is sin, of course, but there is sin that does not preclude repentance and forgiveness.​(Wuest )​​ *16-21* If anyone sees his brother sinning a sin which is not in its tendency towards death, he should ask, and He will give him life, to those who are sinning not with a tendency towards death. There is a sin which tends towards death. Not concerning that one do I say that he should ask. Every unrighteousness is sin. And there is a sin which does not tend towards death. We know absolutely that everyone who has been born of God and as a result is a regenerated individual does not keep on habitually sinning. But He who was born of God maintains a watchful guardianship over him, and the Pernicious One does not lay hold of him. We know with an absolute knowledge that out of God we are, and the whole world is lying in the Pernicious One. We know with an absolute knowledge that the Son of God has come and is here, and that He has given us a permanent understanding in order that we may be knowing in an experiential way the One who is genuine. And we are in the Genuine One, in His Son, Jesus Christ. This is the genuine God and life eternal. Little children, guard yourselves from the idols.​(ALAB)​​ إن رأى أحد منكم واحدا من إخوته يمارس خطيئة لا تنتهي به إلى الموت، فمن واجبه أن يصلي إلى الله من أجله، فيبقيه على قيد الحياة. هذا إذا كانت الخطيئة التي يمارسها لا تنتهي به إلى الموت. فهنالك خطيئة لابد أن تنتهي إلى الموت. وطبعا، أنا لا أقصد هذه الخطيئة هنا.​
​(GNA)​​وإذا رأى أحد أخاه يرتكب خطيئة لا تؤدي إلى الموت، فعليه أن يدعو إلى الله فيمنح أخاه الحياة. هذا يصدق على الذين لا تؤدي خطاياهم إلى الموت. ولكن هناك خطايا تؤدي إلى الموت، فلا أطلب الصلاة لأجلها. ​(JAB)​​إذا رأى أحد أخاه يرتكب خطيئة لا تؤدي إلى الموت فليصل ، والله يهب له الحياة (( وأعني الذين يرتكبون الخطايا التي لا تؤدي إلى الموت فهناك الخطيئة التي تؤدي إلى الموت ولست أطلب الصلاة لها )). ​(AESV Torah)​​​(AHRC-MT)​​​(AB)​​ If anyone sees his brother [believer] committing a sin that does not [lead to] death (the extinguishing of life), he will pray and [God] will give him life [yes, He will grant life to all those whose sin is not one leading to death]. There is a sin [that leads] to death; I do not say that one should pray for that.​(AMP)​​ If anyone sees his brother [believer] committing a sin that does not [lead to] death (the extinguishing of life), he will pray and [God] will give him life [yes, He will grant life to all those whose sin is not one leading to death]. There is a sin [that leads] to death; I do not say that one should pray for that.​(ASV)​​ If any man see his brother sinning a sin not unto death, he shall ask, and _God_ will give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death: not concerning this do I say that he should make request. ​(BBE)​​ If a man sees his brother doing a sin which is not bad enough for death, let him make a prayer to God, and God will give life to him whose sin was not bad enough for death. There is a sin whose punishment is death: I do not say that he may make such a request then. ​(BHS+)​​​(Bishops)​​ If any man see his brother sinne a sinne not vnto death, let hym aske, and he shal geue him life for them that sinne not vnto death. There is a sinne vnto death: I say not that thou shouldest pray for it. ​(CEV)​​ Suppose you see one of our people commit a sin that isn't a deadly sin. You can pray, and that person will be given eternal life. But the sin must not be one that is deadly. ​(CGNT)​​ εαν τις ιδη τον αδελφον αυτου αμαρτανοντα αμαρτιαν μη προς θανατον αιτησει και δωσει αυτω ζωην τοις αμαρτανουσιν μη προς θανατον εστιν αμαρτια προς θανατον ου περι εκεινης λεγω ινα ερωτηση​(CLV)​​ If anyone should be perceiving his brother sinning a sin not to death, he shall be requesting, and He will be giving him life for those sinning not to death. There is a sin to death: I am not saying that he should be asking concerning that."​(clVulgate)​​ Qui scit fratrem suum peccare peccatum non ad mortem, petat, et dabitur ei vita peccanti non ad mortem. Est peccatum ad mortem: non pro illo dico ut roget quis.​(Mace)​​ If any man see his brother commit a sin, which is not a mortal sin, let him pray to God, who will grant him life, for such as do not commit a mortal sin. there is a sin unto death: in which case I do not enjoin any prayer to be made.​(Darby)​​ If any one see his brother sinning a sin not unto death, he shall ask, and he shall give him life, for those that do not sin unto death. There is a sin to death: I do not say of that that he should make a request. ​(DIA)​​ If any one should see the brother of himself sinning a sin not to death, he shall ask, and he will give to him life, for those sinning not to death. It is a sin to death; not concerning that I say that he should ask.​(DRB)​​ He that knoweth his brother to sin a sin which is not to death, let him ask: and life shall be given to him who sinneth not to death. There is a sin unto death. For that I say not that any man ask. ​(EMTV)​​ If anyone sees his brother sinning a sin not _leading_ to death, he shall ask, and He shall give him life for those who do not sin unto death. There is a sin _leading_ to death. I do not say that he should ask about that. ​(ESV)​​ If anyone sees his brother committing a sin not leading to death, he shall ask, and God will give him life--to those who commit sins that do not lead to death. There is sin that leads to death; I do not say that one should pray for that. ​(Etheridge)​​ If a man shall see his brother sin a sin not obnoxious to the death, he shall ask, and life be given to him, to those who sin not as unto the death. For there is the sin of death; - it is not concerning this I say that a man shall pray.​(EVID)​​ If any man see his brother sin a sin which is not to death, he shall ask, and he shall give him life for them that sin not to death. There is a sin to death: I do not say that he shall pray for it.​(Geneva)​​ If any man see his brother sinne a sinne that is not vnto death, let him aske, and he shall giue him life for them that sinne not vnto death. There is a sinne vnto death: I say not that thou shouldest pray for it. ​(GNB)​​ If you see a believer commit a sin that does not lead to death, you should pray to God, who will give that person life. This applies to those whose sins do not lead to death. But there is sin which leads to death, and I do not say that you should pray to God about that. ​(GNT)​​ ᾿Εάν τις ἴδῃ τὸν ἀδελφὸν αὐτοῦ ἁμαρτάνοντα ἁμαρτίαν μὴ πρὸς θάνατον, αἰτήσει, καὶ δώσει αὐτῷ ζωήν, τοῖς ἁμαρτάνουσι μὴ πρὸς θάνατον. ἔστιν ἁμαρτία πρὸς θάνατον· οὐ περὶ ἐκείνης λέγω ἵνα ἐρωτήσῃ. ​(GW)​​ If you see another believer committing a sin that doesn't lead to death, you should pray that God would give that person life. This is true for those who commit sins that don't lead to death. There is a sin that leads to death. I'm not telling you to pray about that. ​(HCSB)​​ If anyone sees his brother committing a sin that does not bring death, he should ask, and God will give life to him--to those who commit sin that doesn't bring death. There is sin that brings death. I am not saying he should pray about that. ​(HLC)​​​(HNT)​​איש כי־יראה את־אחיו חוטא חטאת אשר איננה למות שאל ישאל בעדו ויתן־לו חיים לכל־אשר חטאו ולא למות הן־יש חטא מות על־זה לא אמר לשאול בעדו׃ ​(HNV)​​ If anyone sees his brother sinning a sin not leading to death, he shall ask, and God will give him life for those who sin not leading to death. There is a sin leading to death. I don't say that he should make a request concerning this. ​(HOT)​​​(IAV)​​ If any man see his brother sin a sin which is not unto death, he shall ask, and he shall give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death: I do not say that he shall pray for it.​(ISV)​​ If anyone sees his brother committing a sin that does not lead to death, he should pray that God would give him life. This applies to those who commit sins that do not lead to death. There is a sin that leads to death. I am not telling you to pray about that. ​(JMNT)​​ If anyone of you may see his brother habitually failing to hit a target (sinning), with a failure (error; offence) not toward death, he shall ask (request) and He will give life to him - for those habitually failing to hit a target (sinning) not toward death. There is a failure to hit a target (sin) toward death. I am not saying that he should ask about (concerning) that one.​(JST)​​ If any man see his brother sin a sin which is not unto death, he shall ask, and he shall give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death; I do not say that he shall pray for it.​​​​(KJV)​​ If any man see his brother sin a sin _which is_ not unto death, he shall ask, and he shall give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death: I do not say that he shall pray for it. ​(KJV-Clar)​​ If any man see his brother sin a sin which is not unto death, he shall ask, and he shall give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death: I do not say that he shall pray for it.​(LBP)​​ If any man see his brother commit a sin which is not worthy of death, let him ask and Eternal Life. 1 John 5 life will be granted him, if he has not committed a sin worthy of death. There is a sin worthy of death: I do not say that he shall pray for it.​(Lamsa NT)​​ If any man see his brother commit a sin which is not worthy of death, let him ask and Eternal Life. 1 John 5 life will be granted him, if he has not committed a sin worthy of death. There is a sin worthy of death: I do not say that he shall pray for it.​(LitNT)​​ IF ANYONE SHOULD SEE HIS BROTHER SINNING A SIN NOT TO DEATH, HE SHALL ASK, AND HE SHALL GIVE HIM LIFE FOR THOSE THAT SIN NOT TO DEATH. THERE IS A SIN TO DEATH; NOT CONCERNING THAT DO I SAY THAT HE SHOULD BESEECH.​(LITV)​​ If anyone sees his brother sinning a sin not unto death, he shall ask; and He shall give life to him, to the ones not sinning unto death. There is a sin unto death. I do not say that he should ask about that. ​(LXX+)​​​(MKJV)​​ If anyone sees his brother sin a sin not to death, he shall ask, and He shall give him life for those that do not sin to death. There is a sin to death, I do not say that he shall pray for it. ​(MSG)​​ For instance, if we see a Christian believer sinning (clearly I'm not talking about those who make a practice of sin in a way that is "fatal," leading to eternal death), we ask for God's help and he gladly gives it, gives life to the sinner whose sin is not fatal. There is such a thing as a fatal sin, and I'm not urging you to pray about that. ​(Murdock)​​ If any one shall see his brother sin a sin which doth not deserve death, he shall ask, and life will be given him, to them [I say] who sin not as unto death. For there is a sin of death; and I do not say of this, that a man should pray for it. ​(NA26)​​ Ἐάν τις ἴδῃ τὸν ἀδελφὸν αὐτοῦ ἁμαρτάνοντα ἁμαρτίαν μὴ πρὸς θάνατον, αἰτήσει, καὶ δώσει αὐτῷ ζωήν, τοῖς ἁμαρτάνουσιν μὴ πρὸς θάνατον. ἔστιν ἁμαρτία πρὸς θάνατον· οὐ περὶ ἐκείνης λέγω ἵνα ἐρωτήσῃ.​(NASB)​​ If anyone sees his brother committing a sin not _leading _to death, he shall ask and _God _will for him give life to those who commit sin not _leading _to death. There is a sin _leading _to death; I do not say that he should make request for this. ​(NIV)​​ If anyone sees his brother commit a sin that does not lead to death, he should pray and God will give him life. I refer to those whose sin does not lead to death. There is a sin that leads to death. I am not saying that he should pray about that.​(PANTV)​​إن رأى أحد أخاه يقترف خطيئة لا تقود الى الموت، فليصل، فيعطيه ((الله)) الحياة- ((ذلك)) للذين يرتكبون خطيئة ليست للموت- لأن من الخطايا ما يقود الى الموت؛ ولست لأجلها أطلب أن يصلى. ​(RV)​​ If any man see his brother sinning a sin not unto death, he shall ask, and _God_ will give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death: not concerning this do I say that he should make request. ​(SVD)​​إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ يُخْطِئُ خَطِيَّةً لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ، يَطْلُبُ، فَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَاةً لِلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ. تُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ. لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ هَذِهِ أَقُولُ أَنْ يُطْلَبَ. ​(Vulgate)​​ qui scit fratrem suum peccare peccatum non ad mortem petet et dabit ei vitam peccantibus non ad mortem est peccatum ad mortem non pro illo dico ut roget​(Webster)​​ If any man shall see his brother sin a sin _which is_ not to death, he shall ask, and he will give him life for them that sin not to death. There is a sin to death: I do not say that he shall pray for it. ​(WNT)​​ If any one sees a brother man committing a sin which is not unto death, he shall ask and God shall give him life--for those who do not sin unto death. There is such a thing as sin unto death; for that I do not bid him make request. ​(YLT)​​ If any one may see his brother sinning a sin not unto death, he shall ask, and He shall give to him life to those sinning not unto death; there is sin to death, not concerning it do I speak that he may beseech; 
تعقيب بسيط
من
كورنثوس الاولى

 (1كو 11 : 30)من أجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء ومرضى وكثيرون يرقدون1 
(1كو 11 : 31)لأننا لو كنا حكمنا على أنفسنا لما حكم علينا 
(1كو 11 : 32)ولكن إذ قد حكم علينا نؤدب من الرب لكي لا ندان مع العالم
نرى ان درجات التأديب على المؤمنين وليس العقاب
وذلك لان الرسول بولس
يتحدث عن  عشاء الرب
(العشاء الربانى)
وهنا اشخاص استهانوا بعشاء الرب
والتأديب
ضعفاء
مرضى
*يرقدون*
*التى تأتى فى اليونانية*​*G2837
κοιμάω
koimaō
Thayer Definition:
1) to cause to sleep, put to sleep
2) ****phorically
2a) to still, calm, quiet
2b) to fall asleep, to sleep
2c) to die
فالشخص الذى يتعرض للموت
وهو شخص ارتكب خطية    رأى الرب ان وجوده مضر له وللكنيسة فاستوجب تأديبه الموت (الرقاد)
وليس الموت الأبدى او الروحى
لانه شخص مؤمن يؤدب والتأديب للابناء
وليس للنغول
وهكذا يعلمنا الرسول فى العبرانيين
(عب 12 : 5)وقد نسيتم الوعظ الذي يخاطبكم كبنين: "يا ابني لا تحتقر تأديب الرب، ولا تخر إذا وبخك. 
(عب 12 : 6)لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه، ويجلد كل ابن يقبله". 
(عب 12 : 7)إن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين. فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه؟ 
(عب 12 : 8)ولكن إن كنتم بلا تأديب، قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه، فأنتم نغول لا بنون. 
(عب 12 : 9)ثم قد كان لنا آباء أجسادنا مؤدبين، وكنا نهابهم. أفلا نخضع بالأولى جدا لأبي الأرواح، فنحيا؟ 
(عب 12 : 10)لأن أولئك أدبونا أياما قليلة حسب استحسانهم، وأما هذا فلأجل المنفعة، لكي نشترك في قداسته. 
(عب 12 : 11)ولكن كل تأديب في الحاضر لا يرى أنه للفرح بل للحزن. وأما أخيرا فيعطي الذين يتدربون به ثمر بر للسلام. 
*****************************.​​* 
​​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

واسمحوا لى على قدر المتاح بعد ان وضعت ماأؤمن به ان أضع لكم عدة تفاسير من عدة مدارس تفسيرية
وذلك لتستقيم نزاهة البحث بالنسبة لى
بقلم وليم ماكدونالد, معهد عمواس للكتاب المقدسيوحنا الأولى 5: 16الثقة في الصلاةيُقدِّم يوحنا حالة يستطيع خلالها المؤمن أن يصلي بثقة، كما أنه يعرض مثلاً حين تكون الثقة غير ممكنة. إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. ويبدو هنا أن هذه الحالة تتعلق بمؤمن يرى أخاه متورِّطًا في خطية ما، وهذه الخطية ليست من النوع الذي يسبِّب الموت للشخص الذي يقترفها. وفي هذه الحال، يستطيع المؤمن أن يطلب الشفاء للشخص الضال، فيعطي الله حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. ومن جهة أخرى، توجد خطية للموت، ويقول الرسول: ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب. الخطية التي تؤدِّي إلى الموت
إنه لمن المستحيل الجزم بتحديد طبيعة الخطية التي تؤدي إلى الموت. إذًا، قد يكون أسلم منحى نتبعه هو ان نعرض قائمة بالتفاسير المقبولة على أنواعها. ومن ثم نُعبِّر، في الختام، عن رأينا من جهة التفسير الذي يبدو الأصح في نظرنا. 1 - يشعر بعضهم بأن الخطية للموت تشير إلى الخطية التي يراعيها المؤمن ولا يعترف بها. وهكذا نقرأ في 1كورنثوس11 أن قومًا رقدوا لأنهم اشتركوا في عشاء الرب من دون أن يحكموا على أنفسهم. 2 - وآخرون يظنون أن خطية القتل هي المشار إليها هنا. فإذا أقدم مؤمن، في لحظة غضب، على قتل شخص آخر، علينا في هذه الحال ألا نشعر بالحرية في الصلاة لأجله لكي يخلِّصه الله من عقاب الموت. هذا لأن الله سبق له أن صرح بالقول ”إن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون“. 3 -ثمة فئة أخرى تعتبر أن الخطية المذكورة هنا هي خطية التجديف على الروح القدس، إذ إن الرب يسوع كان قد صرَّح بأن الذين ينسبون عجائبه التي يصنعها بقوة الروح القدس إلى بعلزبول، رئيس الشياطين، يكونون بذلك قد اقترفوا الخطية التي لا تُغتفر؛ لا في هذا الدهر، ولا في الدهر الآتي. 4 - وآخرون يعتقدون أنها صنف معين من الخطية، كتلك التي اقترفها موسى أو هارون، وحنانيا وسفيرة. إنها من الخطايا التي يدينها الرب بشكل فوري وسريع. 5 - وتفسير أخير يعتبر أن الأمر يتعلق هنا بخطية الارتداد، وهو في نظرنا التفسير الأكثر تلاؤمًا مع قرينة النص. فالمرتد هو الذي سمع حقائق الإيمان المسيحي العظمى، فاقتنع فكريًا بأن يسوع هو المسيح، وربما يكون أيضًا قد اعترف علنًا بأنه أصبح مسيحيًا. وكل هذا من دون أن يكون قد اختبر الخلاص اختبارًا حقيقيًا. فبعد أن يكون قد تذوّق الأمور الصالحة في المسيحية يعود فيتخلَّى عنها بالتمام، ويرفض الرب يسوع المسيح. نقرأ في عبرانيين 6 أن هذه الخطية هي للموت، ولا نجاة لأولئك الذين يقترفون هذه الخطية، ذلك لأنهم ”يصلبون ابن الله ثانية ويشهرونه“. ويوحنا كتب هذه الرسالة، والغنوسيون في فكره، إذ كان هؤلاء المعلِّمون الكذبة، في وقت من الأوقات داخل الشركة المسيحية؛ لقد ادَّعوا الإيمان، وكانوا قد عرفوا حقائق الإيمان كلها، لكنهم عادوا فأداروا القفا للرب يسوع وقبلوا تعليمًا يرفض بالتمام ألوهيته وكفاية عمله الكفاري. لذا، لا يستطيع المسيحي أن يشعر بحرية للصلاة من أجل رد نفوس أمثال هؤلاء ولإعادة إحيائهم، إذ إن الله أعلن في كلمته أنهم قد أخطأوا للموت. 
*******************
بقلم ناشد حنا, مكتبة الأخوةيوحنا 5: 16إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ فماذا يعمل؟ هل يذيع الأمر في كل مكان ويخبر الناس به ويشهر بالمخطئ؟ كلا. لكن يقول الرسول "يطلب من أجله" أي يصلي من أجله. ونلاحظ قوله "إن رأى" وليس إن سمع لأنه قد يكون ما سمعه كذباً، والكلام الكذب يسهل انتشاره، لكن هل رأى بعينيه أخاه يخطئ؟ فالمفروض أنه يحزن لأن أخاه عضو في الجسد معه ويجب أن ينكسر أمام الله ويصلي بالدموع لكي يرد الرب نفسه. "يطلب فيعطيه حياة" – لأنه يحدث أحياناً أن يكون نتيجة هذه الخطية الموت تحت التأديب. فأنت تطلب من الرب أن يرحمه ويعطيه حياة. أقول مع الأسف الشديد أيها الأحباء أننا في حاجة أن نتذكر قول يعقوب في رسالته: "لا يذم بعضكم بعضاً أيها الأخوة" (يع 4: 11). كان يوجد عمل في خيمة الاجتماع يشير إلى هذا – كان على الكاهن ملاحظة المنارة في القدس. كانت السرج فيها فتائل تسحب الزيت وتضيء طوال الليل وفي الصباح يدخل الكاهن ليصلح السرج. فكان يقص الأجزاء المحروقة من الفتيلة ويجمعها بعناية في صحون ذهبية وأدوات مخصصة لهذا الغرض ولا يسمح للغبار الأسود أن ينزل على أرض القدس بل يجمعه بكل دقة في الصحن الذهبي ويغطيه لكي لا ينتشر، إلى أن يخرجه من القدس. هل تستر خطية أخيك وتحاول أن تعالجه، وتصلي لأجله أم تذيع خطأه؟ ليساعدنا الرب لتكون لنا هذه الروح. يقول الرسول هنا "إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ" لكن إن سمع لا يصدق حتى يثبت الخطأ. أما إذا رأى فيصلي لأجله بانكسار ناظراً إلى نفسه. متى يطلب لأجله؟ يطلب إذا كانت خطيته ليست للموت فيعطيه حياة. هل يعطيه حياة أبدية؟ لا. بل حياة أرضية، لأن المؤمن لا يهلك لكن يؤدب من الرب لكي لا يدان مع العالم. من المؤكد انه لا توجد دينونة على المؤمن لكن يوجد تأديب قد يصل إلى حد الموت كما يقول الرسول بولس "من أجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء (هذه أول درجة) ومرضى (هذه ثاني درجة) وكثيرون يرقدون (هذه ثالث درجة)" (1 كو 11: 30). ويقول داود في مز 103: 2-4 "باركي يا نفس الرب... الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذي يشفي كل أمراضك الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك". فالخطية قد تؤدي إلى المرض وإلى الموت. لماذا ينهي الله حياة المخطئ؟ الله بحكمته وفي صبره وطول أناته يعطيه فرصة، ومهلة، وأخيراً يزحزح المنارة التي لا تعطي نوراً. "أذكر من أين سقطت وتب... وإلا فإني آتيك عن قريب وأزحزح منارتك من مكانها إن لم تتب" (رؤ 2: 5). هذا يمكن تطبيقه على الجماعة وعلى الفرد. قال الرب يسوع هذا المثل: "كانت لواحد شجرة تين مغروسة في كرمة فأتى يطلب فيها ثمراً ولم يجد فقال للكرام هو ذا ثلاث سنين آتي أطلب ثمراً في هذه التينة ولم أجد. أقطعها. لماذا تبطل الأرض أيضاً فأجاب وقال له يا سيد اتركها هذه السنة أيضاً حتى أنقب حولها وأضع زبلاً فإن صنعت ثمراً وإلا ففيما بعد تقطعها" (لو 13: 6-9). وفي يو 15: 1، 2 يقول الرب "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وابن الكرام. كل غصن فيَّ لا يأتي بثمر ينزعه. وكل ما يأتي بثمر ينقيه ليأتي بثمر أكثر". وفي أيوب 33: 14-18 "الله يتكلم مرة وباثنتين لا يلاحظ الإنسان. في حلم في رؤيا الليل... على المضجع حينئذٍ يكشف آذان الناس ويختم على تأديبهم... ليمنع نفسه عن الحفرة وحياته من الزوال بحربة الموت". **********
القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ ليست للموت، 
يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. 
توجد خطية للموت. 
ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب" [16].
يقول *القديس أغسطينوس: *
[واضح هنا أن هناك إخوة لا نصلي من أجلهم مع أن ربنا يوصينا أن نصلي حتى من أجل الذين يضطهدوننا. فخطية الأخ هنا أشر من كل خطية المضطهد لنا. وواضح أن كلمة "*أخ*" هنا تعني الإنسان المسيحي كما في 1 كو ٧: 14-15... إنني أفترض أن خطية الموت هنا هي مقاومة الإنسان للحب الأخوي وامتلاء قلبه بالكراهية ضد النعمة التي بها تصالحنا مع اللَّه بعدما تعرفنا على اللَّه بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح. (أي مقاوم في داخل الكنيسة فيفقدهم نعمة الرب).
أما الخطية التي ليست للموت فهي ألا يقوم الإنسان بواجبات الحب الأخوي *عن ضعف في الروح*... 
ونلاحظ أن الرسول بولس لم يصلِ من أجل إسكندر، وأحسب أن السبب هو أنه كان مسيحيًا أخطأ خطية الموت، إي كان *مقاومًا لشركة الروح بالبغضة.*.. إذ يقول "إسكندر النحاس أظهر شرورًا كثيرة ليجازه الرب حسب أعماله، فاحتفظ منه أنت أيضًا *لأنه قاوم أقوالنا جدًا*" (٢ تي ٤: 15). أما الذين يصلي من أجلهم فيقول عنهم "في احتجاجي الأول لم يحضر أحد معي بل الجميع تركوني. لا يحسب عليهم" (٢ تي ٤: 16)*.]*
ولعله لهذا السبب كانت الكنيسة تصلي ضد المبتدعين المصرين على عدم التوبة ليس انتقامًا لأنها كعريسها لا تحب الانتقام، إنما خوفًا على أولادها البسطاء الذين يخدعهم هؤلاء المبتدعين أمثال أريوس ونسطور... 
ويرى تقليد الآباء اليونان أن الخطية التي للموت هي التي يصر عليها مرتكبيها بغير توبة. لهذا لا تصلي الكنيسة من أجل المنتحرين لأنهم أصروا على يأسهم إلى النهاية.
هذا ونلاحظ أن الرسول لم يأمر بعدم الصلاة من أجل الذين يخطئون خطية الموت إنما لم يطلب منهم أن يصلوا، تاركًا للمؤمن الأمر.
"*كل إثم هو خطية، وتوجد خطية ليست للموت" [17]*.
كلمة "*إثم*" كما جاءت في اليونانية تعني اعتداء الإنسان على حق الغير، وكلمة "خطية" تعنى مخالفة إرادة اللَّه ووصاياه. فكل اعتداء على حق الآخرين هو خطية لأنها تخالف إرادة اللَّه، إذ يريد الحب بيننا.
ولكن هناك خطايا ليست للموت، ليس لأن طبيعتها هكذا، لكن لصدورها عن ضعف بغير إرادة أو عن جهل رغم توبتنا المستمرة. وهذه الخطايا ليست غير ملومة، ولا تعني أننا لا نتوب عنها. لهذا في كل يوم نصلي قائلين: "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا"
شكراً
على محبتكم وسعة صدركم
النعمة معنا جميعاً​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الحبيب nageh 

اشكرك علي شرحك

انا فعلا حصلت علي هذه التفاسير من قبل واطلعت عليهم جميعا

ولكن اري انك تقتنع  بان الموت هنا موت جسدي وليس موت روحي ؟؟!!

بعيد عن التفاسير المطروحه

هل الاصلي اليوناني بجانب مفهوم الرساله تتكلم عن الموت الجسدي ام مجرد اقتناع خاص بك ؟

صلواتك 

تحياتي


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام لشخصك الحلو يا محبوب الله
هناك فرق في اللفظين اليوناني ، لأن هناك فرق بين التأديب كما ذكرت وفرق بين خطية للموت التي يقصدها القديس يوحنا الرسول ، وواضح من اللفظ اليوناني لأنه مربوط بالتجديف على الروح القدس ، ولكي يستقيم البحث ضع الكلام كله مع بعضه يا محبوب الله ولا يتم الخلط بين الآيات وربطها بغير موضوعها ، فانت ذكرت لفظ يوناني غير اللفظ الذي كتبه القديس يوحنا الرسول :
فانت أتيت بلفظة κοιμάω والقديس يوحنا كتب لفظة θάνατον , هناك فرق بين الفظين يا محبوب الله وربط الآيات الذي ذكرت غير صحيح ، والآية في النص اليوناني لم يتكلم فيه عن رقاد الجسد أو التأديب ، هذا لبس في التفسير ، فراجع العهد الجديد اليوناني والقاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد والذي يشتمل على المفردات اللاهوتية لكلماتت العهد الجديد في لغته الأصلية ، وايضاً شرح الآباء على مر العصور لنفس النص وفيه تأكيد على كل ما قد ذكرناه منذ البداية ...

والتفسير الذي قدمته لنا صاحب هذا التفسير يقول الآتي :
إنه لمن المستحيل الجزم بتحديد طبيعة الخطية التي تؤدي إلى الموت. إذًا، قد يكون أسلم منحى نتبعه هو ان نعرض قائمة بالتفاسير المقبولة على أنواعها. ومن ثم نُعبِّر، في الختام، عن رأينا من جهة التفسير الذي يبدو الأصح في نظرنا...

حبيب قلبي الغالي نحت لا نكتب ما هو أصلح في نظرنا أو مجرد راي شخصي بل نريد أن نصل للمعنى المقصود كما هو دون وضع وجهة نظرنا الشخصية على الإطلاق ، والآية سبق وربطناها بالمعنى الصحيح حسب الترجمة الدقيقة للآآية فأرجو أن تراجع الموضوع من أوله لآخره ليكون دقيق وشامل ومرتبط ببعضه البعض 

وكلامك كله انصب حول التأديب ولم تربط الآية في وضعها التي سبق وتم ربطة :** " إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت،  توجد خطية للموت ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب . كل إثم هو خطية و توجد خطية ليست للموت " ( 1يو 5 : 16 – 17 )*
*" لأن الذين استنيروا مرة و ذاقوا الموهبة السماوية و صاروا شركاء الروح القدس . وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة و قوات الدهر الآتي و سقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم أيضاً للتوبة إذ هم يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله ثانية و يشهرونه . " ( عب 6: 4 – 6 ) 
**" أما من جدف على الروح القدس فلا تُغفر له " ( لو 12 : 10 ) وهي موازية لما قاله القديس يوحنا الرسول : " توجد خطية للموت ، ليس لأجل هذه أقول يُطلب " ( 1 يو 5: 16 ) *

*أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك*
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*أخوتى الأحباء*
* عرضت مافهمته من كلمة الله والنصوص*
*وعرضت الأراء الاخرى*
*بقدر المتاح*
*بكل امانة*
*ولست أخطئ مايخالفونى*
*وليعطى الرب كل منا النور فى فهم كلمته*
*فعلى قدر الاستنارة يكون الفهم*
*ولاأدعى اكثر من ذلك*
*الرب معكم*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*



من جهة التفسير الذي يبدو الأصح في نظرنا...

حبيب قلبي الغالي نحت لا نكتب ما هو أصلح في نظرنا أو مجرد راي شخصي بل نريد أن نصل للمعنى المقصود كما هو دون وضع وجهة نظرنا الشخصية على الإطلاق ، والآية سبق وربطناها بالمعنى الصحيح حسب الترجمة الدقيقة للآآية فأرجو أن تراجع الموضوع من أوله لآخره ليكون دقيق وشامل ومرتبط ببعضه البعض 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخى هذا رأى مفسر لا رأئى أوردته لنزاهة البحث
فهمى هو فى مشاركتى الاولى
وانت تعلم ولمجد الرب انى دراس شبه جيد للكلمة
لكن هذا هو فهمى واستنارتى 
ولاأدعى اكثر من هذا
النعمة معك*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوتى
ارجو المقارنة بين الايات التالية لنعلم نوعية الموت فى موضوعنا لان أقول نوعيته فالقواميس هى التى تقول
Joh 11:4 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ».​*2288*​​θάνατος​​thanatos​​*Thayer Definition:*​​1) the death of the body​​1a) that separation (whether natural or violent) of the soul and the body by which the life on earth is ended​​1b) with the implied idea of future misery in hell​​1b1) the power of death​​1c) since the nether world, the abode of the dead, was conceived as being very dark, it is equivalent to the region of thickest darkness, i.e. figuratively, a region enveloped in the darkness of ignorance and sin​​2) ****phorically, the loss of that life which alone is worthy of the name​​2a) the misery of the soul arising from sin, which begins on earth but lasts and increases after the death of the body in hell​​3) the miserable state of the wicked dead in hell​​4) in the widest sense, death comprising all the miseries arising from sin, as well physical death as the loss of a life consecrated to God and blessed in him on earth, to be followed by wretchedness in hell​​*Part of Speech:* noun masculine​​*A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: *from G2348​​*Citing in TDNT:* 3:7, 312​​​
Eph 2:1 وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتاً بِالذُّنُوبِ وَالْخَطَايَا،​*3498*​​νεκρός​​nekros​​*Thayer Definition:*​​1) properly​​1a) one that has breathed his last, lifeless​​1b) deceased, departed, one whose soul is in heaven or hell​​1c) destitute of life, without life, inanimate​​2) ****phorically​​2a) spiritually dead​​2a1) destitute of a life that recognises and is devoted to God, because given up to trespasses and sins​​2a2) inactive as respects doing right​​2b) destitute of force or power, inactive, inoperative​​*Part of Speech:* adjective​
1Jo 5:16 إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ يُخْطِئُ خَطِيَّةً لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ، يَطْلُبُ، فَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَاةً لِلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ. تُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ. لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ هَذِهِ أَقُولُ أَنْ يُطْلَبَ.​*G2288*​​θάνατος​​thanatos​​*Thayer Definition:*​​1) the death of the body​​1a) that separation (whether natural or violent) of the soul and the body by which the life on earth is ended​​1b) with the implied idea of future misery in hell​​1b1) the power of death​​1c) since the nether world, the abode of the dead, was conceived as being very dark, it is equivalent to the region of thickest darkness, i.e. figuratively, a region enveloped in the darkness of ignorance and sin​​2) ****phorically, the loss of that life which alone is worthy of the name​​2a) the misery of the soul arising from sin, which begins on earth but lasts and increases after the death of the body in hell​​3) the miserable state of the wicked dead in hell​​4) in the widest sense, death comprising all the miseries arising from sin, as well physical death as the loss of a life consecrated to God and blessed in him on earth, to be followed by wretchedness in hell​​*Part of Speech:* noun masculine​​*A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: *from G2348​​*Citing in TDNT:* 3:7, 312​​​

النعمة معنا​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*محبوب الله أشكرك على أمانتك في نقلك الموضوع ولكن النص لا يحتمل التأويل ، بل نبحث بدقة مقارنة بجميع النصوص والألفاظ بدقة ، وقد ذكرت المراجع وربط الآيات صحيحاً مع بعضها البعض ، وطبعاً أنا لا أتهمك بشيء لأن كلام الدارس والمفسر هي المدانة وليس انت طبعاً ، والاستنارة وعمل الروح القدس في كل الأجيال مع تسليم من جيل لجيل باتفاق روح الإفراز ، لأن الله لا يعطي فهم واستنارة في زمان وتختلف من وقت لآخر ، والآيات لا تتحدث هنا عن رقاد الموت الجسدي كنوع من أنواع التأديب ، وراجع انت النص في جميع القواميس والفهارس المتخصصة بدراسة متكاملة في جميع النصوص لأن اللفظين المكتوبين هناك فرق بينهما ، لأن التأديب يختلف عن خطية الموت المقصودة وكما وضحت في رسالة العبرانين للقديس بولس الرسول ، لأن آيات القديس يوحنا الرسول مترابطة مع بعضها البعض وليست منفصلة ولها مدلول واضح في العهد الجديد ومرتبط بالعهد القديم ، وتحتاج مراجعة شاملة وكاملة ...*

*وراجع القاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد مع جميع الشراح والمفسرين وقارن بينهم ، لأني أرى أنك أتيت بشرح أناس فقط اعتمدت عليهم ، وانت قلت :
**فهمى هو فى مشاركتى الاولى
وانت تعلم ولمجد الرب انى دراس شبه جيد للكلمة !!!
لكن هذا هو فهمى واستنارتى  
**
أنت تظهر قناعتك الشخصية على أساس أنها استنارة وانك دارس جيد واني اعلم هذا !!! هل هذا دليل يا محبوب الله على أننا نُسلم بكلامك ونقبله على أساس انه استنارة !!! ، طبعاً لا تفهم كلامي خطأ لأني لا أقول عنك شيء أو أشكك في كلامك لا من بعيد ولا من قريب فهذه قناعتك الداخلية وانت حر بالطبع لأنك تعرف نفسك ، ومن يعرف نفسه يعرف الله ومن يعرف الله يستحق أن يعبده بالروح والحق ( كما قال القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير ) 

وأنت لم تذكر كل من شرحوا هذا الأمر واعتمدت على شروحات محدده ، وهناك شرح آبائي مطول للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس كيرلس الكبير وغيرهم الكثيرين ، وصعب اكتب كلها هنا ولكني كتبت الخلاصة كلها منذ بداية الموضوع ...*

*ولا تعتمد على شرح اللفظة مجردة دون ربطها بما قبلها وبما بعدها ولاحظ كلمات الرسول متكاملة وليست مقتطعة :*
* 13- كتبت هذا اليكم انتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا ان لكم حياة أبدية و لكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله.*
* 14- و هذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده أنه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا.*
* 15- و أن كنا نعلم انه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا نعلم ان لنا الطلبات التي طلبناها منه.*
* 16- إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت توجد خطية للموت ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب.*
* 17- كل اثم هو خطية و توجد خطية ليست للموت.*
* 18- نعلم ان كل من ولد من الله لا يخطئ بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه و الشرير لا يمسه .

ولماذا ربط الآية من جهة رقاد الموت فقط دون أن تنظر لربطها الحقيقي في كلمات الرب يسوع حينما تكلم عن التجديف على الروح القدس وكلمات بولس الرسول عن عدم تجديد الذين ذاقوا الموهبة السماوية وازدروا بدم العهد !!!

لك مني كل تقدير لشخصك الحلو ، وان كنت دارس جيد لكلمة الله ، أزادك الله ووهبك كل نعمة ومعرفة وفهم ومعرفة حسب استعلان الروح في القلب ، أقبل مني تقدير المحبة لشخصك اللحو ، كن معافاًُ باسم الثالوث القدوس
*​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*حبيب قلبي الغالي انا على علم يقيني انك دارس ومجتهد جداً في كلمة الله بشغف عظيم ، ولي أن أفخر أنك أخ حلو لي ، ولكن يا محبوب الله الموضوع لابد أن يُأخذ في كماله واتساعه مع مقارنة يونانية بدراسة وافية وشاملة ، وممكن تراجع تفسير رسالة القديس يوحنا لابونا متى هاتجد فيها الشرح وافي وكامل ، ارجو أن تصفح عني وتسامحني يا محبوب الله الحلو والرائع في جمال جوهره الخاص ...*

*أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير واحترام لشخصك الغالي*
*النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك صديقى العزيز ونحن نبغى خيرنا ومجد الرب فينا
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

nageh قال:


> الرب يباركك صديقى العزيز ونحن نبغى خيرنا ومجد الرب فينا
> الرب يباركك



*ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بفيض سلامه العجيب*
*بكل احترام وتقدير المحبة أهديك ارق تحية واجمل سلام 
يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين*
*النعمة معك كل حين*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام الرب الإله معكم احبابى
احببت ان اشارك فى هذا الموضوع لنستفيد كلنا ويبدو ان الموضوع هذا سوف يطول بين الأصول اليونانية وبين التفاسير العربية واليونانية والإنجليزية 
لأنه موضوع طويل فعلا ولى رأى مدعم بأدلة وقد قررت عرضه علينا لكى نتناقش فيه*
*وسوف ابدأ فى اول شق وهو الأصل الثابت ومن ثم ننتقل الى التفاسير*

*
*


> *" توجد خطية للموت ، ليس لأجل هذه أقول يُطلب " ( 1 يو 5: 16 ) والكلمة المستخدمة هنا هي **παρπίπτω** = الارتداد *


*الفاضل **aymonded ممكن تقول لى الكلمة دى رقمها كام فى قاموس سترونج  ؟؟؟

ابدأ من هذا السطر مداخلتى
انا ارى ان اخى **aymonded يقول ان الموت هنا هو موت غير جسدى وهو موت ابدى سيحدث فى النهاية وعلى هذا يكون كلام الآية التفسيرى هو :*

 *"إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ  ليس**ت** للموت الأبدى، يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين  يخطئون ليس للموت الأبدى. توجد خطية للموت الأبدى. ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن  يطلب"*


*وفى هذا لى اعتراض كبير جدا جدا جدا إذ ان الأصل اليونانى للكلمة وهو " θανατον " وهى تعنى الموت الجسدى وعلى هذا يكون النص اليونانى للأية :

**إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ  ليس**ت** للموت الجسدى، يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين  يخطئون ليس للموت الجسدى. توجد خطية للموت الجسدى. ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن  يطلب*
*

ولكى نتأكد من ان هذة الكلمة لا يمكن ان تعنى موت روحى كالذى للخطية او الذى للإنفصال الوقتى عن الله نعرض آيات من العهد الجديد مستخدمة فيها نفس الكلمة وفيها لا يمكن ان يكون الموت هنا هو موت روحى على الإطلاق ونبدأ 

*[Q-BIBLE]
*الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد **(يو  8 :  51)*
*Joh 8:51  ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, ἐάν τις τὸν ἐμὸν λόγον τηρήσῃ, θάνατον οὐ μὴ θεωρήσῃ εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα*​[/Q-BIBLE]*. *
​[Q-BIBLE]
*فقال له اليهود الان علمنا ان بك شيطانا قد مات ابراهيم و الانبياء و انت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق* *الموت الى الابد *
* (يو  8 :  52)*
* Joh 8:52  εἶπον οὖν αὐτῷ οἱ ᾿Ιουδαῖοι· νῦν ἐγνώκαμεν ὅτι δαιμόνιον ἔχεις. ᾿Αβραὰμ ἀπέθανε καὶ οἱ προφῆται, καὶ σὺ λέγεις, ἐάν τις τὸν λόγον μου τηρήσῃ, οὐ μὴ γεύσηται θανάτου εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα.* [/Q-BIBLE]​* 
*[Q-BIBLE]*فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك و امك و من يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا *
* (مت  15 :  4)*
* Mat 15:4  ὁ γὰρ Θεὸς ἐνετείλατο λέγων· τίμα τὸν πατέρα καὶ τὴν μητέρα· καί· ὁ κακολογῶν πατέρα ἢ μητέρα θανάτῳ τελευτάτω. *[/Q-BIBLE]​ * 
*[Q-BIBLE]*ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم و ابن الانسان يسلم الى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت *
* (مت  20 :  18)*
* Mat 20:18  ἰδοὺ ἀναβαίνομεν εἰς ῾Ιεροσόλυμα, καὶ ὁ Υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου παραδοθήσεται τοῖς ἀρχιερεῦσι καὶ γραμματεῦσι καὶ κατακρινοῦσιν αὐτὸν θανάτῳ, *[/Q-BIBLE]​ * 
*[Q-BIBLE]*ماذا ترون فاجابوا و قالوا انه مستوجب الموت *
* (مت  26 :  66)*
* Mat 26:66  τί ὑμῖν δοκεῖ; οἱ δὲ ἀποκριθέντες εἶπον· ἔνοχος θανάτου ἐστί. *​ [/Q-BIBLE]
* 
طبعا هناك آيات كثيرة جدا جدا جدا تخطت الـ 100 ولكن نكتفى بهذا الآن
ونلاحظ ان الموت هنا ولفطته "** θανάτου " لا يمكن ان يكون موت غير مادى على الإطلاق
*

*اما اللفظ المستخدم للتعبير عن الموت الروحى وهو الإنفصال عن الله هو " νεκρους " وليس **"** θανάτου " وكأمثلة على الموت الروحى

اشفوا مرضى طهروا برصا اقيموا موتى اخرجوا شياطين مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا 
(مت  10 :  8)

الشعب الجالس في ظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما و الجالسون في كورة الموت و ظلاله اشرق عليهم نور 
(مت  4 :  16)

فقال له يسوع اتبعني و دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم 
(مت  8 :  22)


لى عودة بعد تعقيب الأخ الحبيب بشأن ذلك


** 
* ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الحبيب Molka Molkan

لو حضرتك تقصد ان الموت هنا موت جسدي فما هو  المقصود بالايه هنا ؟

هل هذا التفسير  ذكرة  احد من الاباء ام تفسير اعتمد علي القرينة بين الكلمات فقط ؟؟

صلواتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اخي الحبيب molka molkan
> 
> لو حضرتك تقصد ان الموت هنا موت جسدي فما هو  المقصود بالايه هنا ؟
> 
> ...



*
شكرا لك اخى الحبيب 
ربنا يباركك

انا لا ولم ولن اقصد شئ انا ابحث ومن ثم اعرض الأمر ومن ثم نتناقش

و الكلمة بمفردها تعنى الموت الجسدى لا غيره واما عن تفسير الكلمة فى سياقها سوف يغير من معنى حرفها لأن الحرف يقتل 
*​
*
ملحوطة : انا لم اعرض التفاسير الى الآن وللعلم هذة الأية تحديدا يوجد لها تفاسير كثيرة من الآباء وغير متفق على تفسير واحد وحيد لها إذ انها تفسر حسب السياق العام لها وقد كانت محل للبحث من اللاهوتيون كثيرا وكنت اتمنى ان أؤجل التفاسير الى وقت لاحق ولكن لا مانع من ان اعرض التفاسير الآن* .



*التفسير التطبيقى *
*
1يو 5 : 16  
يختلف المفسرون في أفكارهم وآرائهم حول ماهية هذه الخطية التي يتكلم عنها يوحنا هنا. كما يختلفون حول إن كان الموت المتسبب عنها موتا جسديا أم موتا روحيا. وقد كتب بولس أن بعض المسيحيين قد ماتوا لأنهم اشتركوا في المائدة "بدون استحقاق" (انظر 1كو 11: 27-30) كما أن حنانيا وسفيرة وقعا ميتين عندما كذبا على الله (أع 5: 1-11). ويؤدي التجديف على الروح القدس إلى الموت الروحي (مر 3: 29). وتصف الرسالة إلى العبرانيين الموت الروحي لمن يرجع عن المسيح (عب 6: 4-6). ولعل يوحنا كان يفكر فيمن قد تركوا شركة المسيح واشتركوا مع "أضداد المسيح". وقد وضع هؤلاء القوم أنفسهم خارج مجال الصلاة، وذلك برفضهم السبيل الوحيد للخلاص. وفي معظم الأحيان وحتى عندما نعرف ما هي "الخطية التي تنتهي بالموت"، لا نملك طريقة أكيدة لمعرفة ما إذا كان شخص معين قد ارتكبها. ومن ثم فينبغي أن نستمر في الصلاة لأجل أحبائنا ولأجل أخوتنا المسيحيين، تاركين حكم الدينونة لله.

شواهد:

عد 15 : 30 أَمَّا إِنْ تَعَمَّدَ أَحَدٌ الْخَطَأَ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مِنَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ أَمْ مِنَ ال ...  


إر 7 : 16 أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلاَ تُصَلِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَرْفَعْ لِأجْلِهِمْ دُعَاءً و ...  


إر 14 : 11 وَقَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: «لاَ تُصَلِّ لِخَيْرِ الشَّعْبِ.  


مر 3 : 29 وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَلاَ غُفْرَانَ لَهُ أَبَداً، بَلْ إِنَّهُ ...  


عب 6 : 4 ذَلِكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ قَدْ تَعَرَّضُوا مَرَّةً لِنُورِ الإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ، فَذَاقُوا ...  


عب 10 : 26 فَإِنْ أَخْطَأْنَا عَمْداً بِرَفْضِنَا لِلْمَسِيحِ بَعْدَ حُصُولِنَا عَلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَق ...  


يع 5 : 15 فَالصَّلاَةُ الْمَرْفُوعَةُ بِإِيمَانٍ تَشْفِي الْمَرِيضَ، إِذْ يُعِيدُ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْهِ ال ...  


القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى

**"إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ ليست للموت، *
*يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. *
*توجد خطية للموت. *
*ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب" [16].*
*يقول القديس أغسطينوس: *
*[واضح هنا أن هناك إخوة لا نصلي من أجلهم مع أن ربنا يوصينا أن نصلي حتى من أجل الذين يضطهدوننا. فخطية الأخ هنا أشر من كل خطية المضطهد لنا. وواضح أن كلمة "أخ" هنا تعني الإنسان المسيحي كما في 1 كو ٧: 14-15... إنني أفترض أن خطية الموت هنا هي مقاومة الإنسان للحب الأخوي وامتلاء قلبه بالكراهية ضد النعمة التي بها تصالحنا مع اللَّه بعدما تعرفنا على اللَّه بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح. (أي مقاوم في داخل الكنيسة فيفقدهم نعمة الرب).*
*أما الخطية التي ليست للموت فهي ألا يقوم الإنسان بواجبات الحب الأخوي عن ضعف في الروح... *
*ونلاحظ أن الرسول بولس لم يصلِ من أجل إسكندر، وأحسب أن السبب هو أنه كان مسيحيًا أخطأ خطية الموت، إي كان مقاومًا لشركة الروح بالبغضة... إذ يقول "إسكندر النحاس أظهر شرورًا كثيرة ليجازه الرب حسب أعماله، فاحتفظ منه أنت أيضًا لأنه قاوم أقوالنا جدًا" (٢ تي ٤: 15). أما الذين يصلي من أجلهم فيقول عنهم "في احتجاجي الأول لم يحضر أحد معي بل الجميع تركوني. لا يحسب عليهم" (٢ تي ٤: 16).]*
*ولعله لهذا السبب كانت الكنيسة تصلي ضد المبتدعين المصرين على عدم التوبة ليس انتقامًا لأنها كعريسها لا تحب الانتقام، إنما خوفًا على أولادها البسطاء الذين يخدعهم هؤلاء المبتدعين أمثال أريوس ونسطور... *
*ويرى تقليد الآباء اليونان أن الخطية التي للموت هي التي يصر عليها مرتكبيها بغير توبة. لهذا لا تصلي الكنيسة من أجل المنتحرين لأنهم أصروا على يأسهم إلى النهاية.*
*هذا ونلاحظ أن الرسول لم يأمر بعدم الصلاة من أجل الذين يخطئون خطية الموت إنما لم يطلب منهم أن يصلوا، تاركًا للمؤمن الأمر.*
*"كل إثم هو خطية، وتوجد خطية ليست للموت" [17].*
*كلمة "إثم" كما جاءت في اليونانية تعني اعتداء الإنسان على حق الغير، وكلمة "خطية" تعنى مخالفة إرادة اللَّه ووصاياه. فكل اعتداء على حق الآخرين هو خطية لأنها تخالف إرادة اللَّه، إذ يريد الحب بيننا.*
*ولكن هناك خطايا ليست للموت، ليس لأن طبيعتها هكذا، لكن لصدورها عن ضعف بغير إرادة أو عن جهل رغم توبتنا المستمرة. وهذه الخطايا ليست غير ملومة، ولا تعني أننا لا نتوب عنها. لهذا في كل يوم نصلي قائلين: "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا"*



*القس انطونيوس فكرى *


*ونفهم من  كلمات الرسول أن خطايا الموت هى:*

*1.الإصرار على إنكار  المسيح والهرطقة وإفساد المؤمنين.*

*2.المصرون على خطايا  الكراهية والبغضة. وخطايا إنكار المسيح ورفضه اشار لها بولس الرسول فى (عب6) فهؤلاء  الذين أنكروا المسيح هم الأرض المعرضة للحريق. هؤلاء لا تستطيع لهم الكنيسة أن تفعل  أى شئ بل تتركهم ولا تصلى لأجلهم. لا تصلى لغفران خطاياهم، بل تصلى لهدايتهم وإبعاد  أذيتهم عن الكنيسة. *

*ونرى أن  قساوة القلب ومهاجمة ومقاومة الكنيسة هى خطايا موت لذلك لم يصلى بولس الرسول  لإسكندر النحاس، (2تى14:4، 15). والسيد المسيح لم يصلى عن كل العالم بل من أعطاهم  له الآب أى المؤمنين (يو9:17) والكنيسة لا تصلى عن المنتحرين لأنهم أصروا على يأسهم  حتى النهاية.

* *[font=&quot]وليم كيلى

[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]وفي العددين 16 و 17 يتناول الرسول القضية الشائكة التي لنا فيها أن نطلب أو لا نطلب من الله. "إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. توجد خطية للموت. ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب كل إثم هو خطية وتوجد خطية ليست للموت".[/font]*



*[font=&quot]لقد طالما كانت هذه الفقرة مثاراً لصعوبات لدى الذين يتناولونها بأفكار هي ولية تجاهلهم لسياسة الله الأدبية التي تسري على المؤمنين في كل العصور والأجيال إنها السياسة التي يدور حولها سفر أيوب والتي فشل أصحابه الثلاثة عن فهمها فشلاً ذريعاً. وهي السياسة التي أوضحها العهد الجديد إيضاحاً كاملاً في أماكن كثيرة نذكر من بينها (يو 15: 1 – 10، 1 كو 11: 27 – 32، عب 12: 5 – 11، ا بط 1: 17)، ثم إصحاحنا هذا. فالنقطة التي تدور حول محورها هذه الفصول جميعاً ليست الموت الثاني بل قطع قديس وانتزاعه من هذا العالم بسبب خطية لها من الصفة أو الظروف ما يجعل الله يؤدب عليها بالموت. فقد يكون، كما نرى في العهد القديم، باستبعاد قديسين كانوا قبلاً كانوا قبلاً يشغلون مركز سامية، كموسى وهرون اللذين أغاظا الرب في قادش (سفر العدد 20) أو قد تكون بتوقيع الحكم فوراً كما في حالة حنانيا وسفيره (أع 5) على أن الرسول بولس شرح هذا المبدأ للقديسين في كورنثوس الذين كان كثيرون منهم ليسوا فقط ضعفاء ومرضى بل كثيرون يرقدون، فقال لهم "لأننا لو كنا حكمنا على أنفسنا لما حكم علينا و لكن إذ قد حكم علينا نؤدب من الرب لكي لا ندان مع العالم". هذه إذن كانت خطية للموت أدب الرب من أجلها القديسين الذين فعلوها و ذلك بصريح اللفظ لكي لا يدانوا بالموت الثاني مع العالم.[/font]*
​ 
*متى بهنام*
​
*[font=&quot]إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ يُخْطِئُ خَطِيَّةً لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ، يَطْلُبُ، فَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَاةً لِلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ. تُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ. لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ هَذِهِ أَقُولُ أَنْ يُطْلَبَ.[font=&quot] (عدد 16)[/font][/font]*

*[font=&quot] إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ فماذا يعمل؟ هل يذيع الأمر في كل مكان ويخبر الناس به ويشهر بالمخطئ؟ كلا. لكن يقول الرسول "يطلب من أجله" أي يصلي من أجله. ونلاحظ قوله "إن رأى" وليس إن سمع لأنه قد يكون ما سمعه كذباً، والكلام الكذب يسهل انتشاره، لكن هل رأى بعينيه أخاه يخطئ؟ فالمفروض أنه يحزن لأن أخاه عضو في الجسد معه ويجب أن ينكسر أمام الله ويصلي بالدموع لكي يرد الرب نفسه.[/font]*

*[font=&quot] "يطلب فيعطيه حياة" – لأنه يحدث أحياناً أن يكون نتيجة هذه الخطية الموت تحت التأديب. فأنت تطلب من الرب أن يرحمه ويعطيه حياة.[/font]*


 
​ *موسوعة الكنيسة القبطية*

​

 *[font=&quot]ع16: الخطية التى ليست للموت هى أى خطية مهما كانت شنيعة ما دام الإنسان مستعدًا أن يتوب عنها، فنصلى من أجله حتى يتوب وينال الغفران والخلاص والحياة الأبدية. ولكن من يخطئ خطية للموت، أى أنه مصرّ على الخطية ويرفض التوبة عنها، فلن تفيده الصلاة. والرسول لم يأمر بعدم الصلاة لأجله ولكن تركها لحرية المصلى حسب تقديره أن هناك دوافع تدفعه للإصرار يمكن أن تزول بالصلاة أو أنه متمادى فى الشر. ولكن عمومًا نحن لا نعلم الإصرار التام على الشر إلا بعد موت الإنسان المخطئ، مثل المنتحرين الذين ترفض الكنيسة الصلاة عليهم أو الذين أنكروا الإيمان وماتوا وهم منكرونه. لذا نظلّ نصلى من أجل كل الخطاة ما داموا أحياء لعلهم يتوبون.*[/font]
 
​​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أضيف ماأوردته دائرة المعارف الكتابية بالنص​*خطية للموت*

*وردت هذه العبارة في رسالة يوحنا الأولى ( 5: 14 ـ 17) في الكلام عن الثقة* *في الصلاة، فالمؤمن ينتظر بثقة أن يستجيب اللـه صلاته من أجل مؤمن آخر يقترف خطية* *ليست للموت، طالما أن هذه الطلبة تتفق مع مشيئة اللـه، ولكن "توجد خطية للموت . ليس* *لأجل هذه أقوال أن يطلب"( 5: 16)، والمقصود بهذه الخطية التي للموت، الخطية التي* *يستمر المؤمن في اقترافها رغم كل تحذير وإنذار، فتسوء شهادة حياته، فلا يرى الرب* *بدَّا من إنهاء حياته على الأرض، فالموت هنا هو موت الجسد كما حدث مع بعض أعضاء* *الكنيسة في كورنثوس الذين استهانوا بعشاء الرب ولم يحكموا على أنفسهم، حتى قال لهم* *الرسول:"من اجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء ومرضى وكثيرون يرقدون . لأننا لو حكمنا على* *أنفسنا لَمَا حكم علينا (1كو 11: 30و31**). *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

تكملة وليم كيلى​ 
ولذلك فإننا نخطئ فكر الرب إذا نحن طلبنا من أجل إطالة حياة أخ أخطأ خطية من هذا النوع بحيث يقصد الرب إنهاء حياته على الأرض تحت التأديب. إن العالم الذي لا يفعل سوى الخطية ويرفض المخلص محفوظ لذلك الموت الثاني الرهيب الذي هو الدينونة الأبدية. فاقتحام فكرة الموت الثاني في الأعداد التي أمامنا ليس هو إلا تشويش للفهم الروحي. ولكنها من الجهة الأخرى أعداد كريمة ترينا بأسلوب آخر حرص إلهنا و تنازله العجيب لحفظ ثقتنا سليمة وغير مقيدة حتى لتتأثر بما قد تلاقيه من عدم الإجابة في هذه الحالة، وإنما هو فقط يحذرنا من الوقوع في خطأ نحن معرضون للوقوع فيه لولا هذه النصيحة.​ 
إن الكذب خطية كبيرة وبخاصة من المسيحي. ولكن كم من خطايا كذب وقعت دون أن يترتب عليه الموت. أما في بكور تاريخ الكنيسة يوم أعطي الروح القدس في البداية وكانت نعمة عظيمة على الجميع وقوة ملحوظة في كل مكان – هذا كله أعطي خطية الكذب في ذلك اليوم صفاتها الشريرة الخاصة. ومما زاد الطين بلة إن رياء ذينك الزوجين واتفاقهما العمد وإنكار كل منهما للاتهام الخطير الذي وجهه إليهما بطرس مما طبع خطيتهما بطابع خاص وجعلهما خطية للموت. ذلك لأنها كانت أكذوبة زاد في شناعتها تلك البركة العجيبة التي كان الله يجريها تكريماً لابنه المحبوب. فكم هو بغيض والحالة هذه الادعاء بدرجة من التكريس الذي لا أصل له على الإطلاق! وهكذا كان في كورنثوس لأنهم بسوء سلوكهم كانوا يدنسون مائدة الرب.​ 
وهذا يذكرني بحادثة شاهدتها منذ بضع سنوات. ففي يوم من الأيام سمعت أن أخاً كان بحسب الظاهر قوى الصحة والبدن مرض مرضاً مفاجئاً فذهبت لزيارته ولما كان ذك الأخ طبيباً فإنه على الأرجح كان أفضل من غيره لمعرفة مرضه. لكنه أخبرني في هدوء وتأثر أنه سيموت. وكانت نغمة كلامه جادة وخطيرة كما كان إحساسه. ولم يكن يبدو عليه مظهر للمرض، ولم يستطيع هو أن يعرف مرضه، ولكنه كان متأكداً أن آخرته على الأرض قد جاءت، ثم قال لي: " لقد أخطأت خطية الموت" ثم كشف لي عن تلك الخطية. لم تكن له رغبة في أن يعيش، فلم يصل من أجل نفسه ولا طلب مني أن أصلي من أجله، وإنما استسلم لتأديب الرب ولم يؤلمه سوى أن خطيته كانت السبب في ذلك التأديب. على أنه كان مسروراً للغاية أن ينطق ويكون مع الرب. فعلاً رقد، لقد أدرك يد الرب العادلة ومات أن يخامره شك من جهة قبوله.​ 
هذه إحدى طرق الرب الخطيرة، وإنها في الحق لخطيرة. ولكن لا سبيل إلى قصرها على عهد أو زمن معين.​ 
فما هو الفرق العظيم إذاً؟ الفرق ليس في جسامة الخطية وكبرها بل في وقوعها في ظروف تجعلها فظيعة وهائلة وهي كذلك محل إدراك روحي من القديس ذاته الذي لا يرغب في الصلاة من أجله بعد ذلك ولا في أن يعيش يوماً واحداً على الأرض. وفي الحادثة التي ذكرتها عرف الأخ أنه من الخطأ الصلاة لأجله، ولست أذكر أن أحداً صلى من أجله، والواقع أنه مات سريعاً. وفي الأحوال العادية من واجبنا بل نحن مطالبون أن نصلي فإن عواطفنا تتجه بقوة نحو إخوتنا المرضى ويسرنا أن نراهم بيننا مدة أطول وأن نسمع عن سلوكهم المسيحي وعن امتحان وتزكية إيمانهم بطريقة أو أخرى وعن صبرهم وهم يجتازون هذه التجارب، فنحن وإياهم في حاجة للتقويم.​ 
يقول الرسول "توجد خطية * للموت" ثم "كل إثم هو خطية". ومعنى ذلك أن عمل يناقض نسبتنا الجديدة هو خطية، فنحن قد تركنا على الأرض لكي نصنع مشيئة الله، ولكن وقوع مثل هذا العمل الخاطئ في ظروف خاصة مهينة لله سراً أو علناً يضاعف من شناعة هذا العمل ويجعله خطية للموت. أما في الظروف العادية فهي لا تحسب هكذا.​ 
ثم نأتي إلى الأعداد 18 – 21 وهي خاتمة جديرة بالرسالة. ففي تلك الأيام الأولى يوم كان بعض المعترفين يركضون حسناً مع سائر المؤمنين ولكنه سرعان ما تقاعسوا وأظهروا خلوهم من الإيمان والحياة بتركهم المسيح وأتباعهم علماً كاذب الاسم انتهى بهم على عداء مكشوف للآب والابن، نرى الرسول يأخذ مكانه مع المؤمنين الذين يستطيعون بالنعمة أن يقولوا "(نحن) نعلم". وعلمهم هذا كما تدل عليه الكلمة الأصلية كان عملاً باطنياً ولو أنهم في بادئ الأمر تعلموه من مصدر خارجي. أما الذين لم يولدوا من الله فلم يصبح العلم في يوم من الأيام ممتزجاً بأرواحهم ولكن هذا هو امتياز كل واحد من أولاد الله الذين لم يكن في نفسهم أية رغبة أو قيمة لذلك العلم الخارجي الذي يخدع الإنسان الطبيعي ويفتنه. أما غير المؤمنين الذين تنكروا للحق فلم يكونوا سرى (أغنوسطيين) يفخرون بما هو في الحقيقة عار وشنار، من الخرافات والفلسفات التي ميزت ليس فقط أضداد المسيح بل حتى بعض الآباء الأولين نظير إكلميندس الاسكندري ومن على شاكلته. ولكن ليس هكذا التلاميذ الحقيقيون الذين يجدون في المسيح سواء على الأرض (أو في السماء حيث يتجلى "السر" كما في رسائل بولس) كل كنوز العلم والحكمة الإلهية التي كانت مخبوءة سابقاً. وهم في تتبعهم لهذا العلم ونموهم فيه يقودهم الروح القدس ويرشدهم إلى كل الحق، ذلك الحق القديم الجديد على الدوام والذي هو دائماً حي بخلاف أي علم أرضي، لأن الروح القدس بأخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرنا، وكما هو مدون الآن في الكلمة المكتوبة.​ 
"نعلم أن كل من ولد من الله لا يخطئ بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه". العلم هنا كما قلنا علم باطني إلهي من نصيب كل فرد، وهو أمر في غاية الأهمية لقلب المسيحي لكي تظل نفسه لامعة مبتهجة على الدوام. فمن حيث الشكل، يحدثنا هذا العدد عن حقيقة عامة لا تقبل تبديلاً أو تعديلاً، مهما اختلفت وجهات النظر في تفسيرها وتطبيقها. وإنما نلاحظ أن هناك ظلاً من الاختلاف بين لفظتي "من ولد" في الجزء الأول من العدد ولفظة "المولود" في الجزء الثاني، ولو أن كلا الوصفين ينطبقان على الشخص الواحد أي المسيحي، فإن أولهما يعني به الأثر الدائم للولادة بينما الآخر يعنى به حقيقة الولادة في ذاتها بغض النظر عن دوام أثرها. فإذا كانت الخطية أمراً تافهاً أو عملاً هيناً في نظر الأغنوسطيين يتجاهلونه أو يقبلونه كشر لابد منه (لأن هؤلاء كانوا مختلفين فيما بينهم) فإنها على العكس كانت شيئاً خطيراً في تقدير أولاد الله كما هي كذلك في تقدير الله. وأنه لأمر مبهج وفي الوقت نفسه منذر للمولود من الله أن يقال له بصورة خطيرة أنه باعتباره مولوداً من الله لا يخطئ والشرير لا يمسه. لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة بخلاف أية كلمة أخرى، والروح القدس ماكث في كل مسيحي ليهب الكلمة قوة وفاعلية. ومن أجل ذلك فإن الشركة والسلوك والخدمة والسجود تملأ حياة المؤمن هنا على الأرض.​ 
"نعلم أننا نحن من الله والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير". حقيقة مجددة خالية من كل إبهام أو غموض، وتفرقة حازمة قاطعة بيننا كعائلة الله من جانب وبين العالم في خضوعه المرعب للشرير من الجانب الآخر، فبنفس العلم الباطني الواحد كان جميع المسيحيين يعلمون أن كيانهم الجديد مشتق من الله نفسه وأن العالم كله واقع في قبضة الشرير. وهل من فاصل بين الجانبين أشد من هذا وأقوى؟ الله مصدر الجميع من الجانب الواحد، وخضوع مطلق للشيطان من الجانب الآخر. ولاحظ أن الكلام هنا ليس عن الكنيسة بالمقابلة مع اليهود أو الأمم، بل عن إدراكنا الواعي بحقيقة كوننا "من الله" بالمقابلة مع العالم كله واقعاً وهو لا يدري تحت سلطان الشرير. ومن خصائص الحياة الجديدة أن ندرك هذا وبالإيمان نستمتع بالبركات العظيمة بحسب مشيئة الله.​ 
"ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطى بصيرة لنعرف الحق (أو الذي هو الحق) ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية". إن العلم اليقيني الباطني بموضوع الإيمان، كمن قد جاء في الجسد له من الأهمية ما للطبيعة الجديدة نفسها إذ هو مصدرها الإلهي. وها هو الوحي يخبرنا أن هذا العلم هو أيضاً من نصيبنا بكل معنى الكلمة. فنحن "نعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء" بالمباينة مع اليهود الذين يتوقعون مسيحاً آخر هو دون المسيح الحقيقي من كل الوجوه، وبالمباينة مع اليهود الذين يتوقعون مسيحاً آخر هو دون المسيح الحقيقي من كل الوجوه، وبالمباينة أيضاً مع الأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله ويعبدون الشياطين هم أكثر جهلاً إن جاز التعبير. ولكن ابن الله، الذي به كل شيء كان، صار في المحبة إنساناً لكي يعطينا ليس فقط حياة أبدية بل يعطينا نفسه كفارة عن خطايانا كما تشهد بذلك كلمة الله. ولئن كان شيئاً عظيماً أن يخلق العالمين من لا شيء، فقد كان أعظم أن يصنع الفداء بموته. لكن يقال هنا أنه جاء ليعطينا بصيرة ليعرف الحق، أي الإله الحقيقي، لأنه وحده الذي كان في مقدوره أن يكون صورة الله غير المنظور في عالم من الظلمة والعار والضلال، تدفعهم من خلف قوات الشر الخفية لزخرفة الباطل وتشجيع أناس عميان لمقاومة الحق. فهي ليست مجرد نظرية غالية وعزيزة على المخادعين المضللين بل شخص إلهي حقيقي، أو بالحري الحياة الأبدية كحقيقة حية، يقوم على أساسها الحق العميق السامي الذي نعرفه في المسيح، والذي تشهد له الكنيسة باعتبارها شاهده الجماعي المسئول – ولو إنها فشلت في هذه الشهادة وهي الآن أكثر فشلاً. لكن للإيمان مورده في اليوم المظلم، بل في أشد الأيام ظلاماً، وها هي ذي رسالة يوحنا تقوم بدورها العظيم في الكشف عن ذلك المورد، مع سلطان إلهي في يسوع المسيح الذي هو أمساً واليوم هو إله الأبد – للمؤمن وفي ذاته.​ 
هذا الامتياز الأبدي الذي لا يتغير ولا يتبدل معبر عنه هنا بإيجاز وقوة "ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح". وهكذا يوضح لنا أن سبيلنا للاحتماء في ضمان الإله الحقيقي هو وجودنا في ابنه، كما يخبرنا هو نفسه له المجد في (يوحنا 14: 20) "في ذلك اليوم تعلمون إني أنا في أبي وأنتم فيّ وأنا فيكم" فلسنا فقط فيه، بل نعلم أننا فيه مع سائر الحقائق الأخرى المجيدة المذكورة هنا. ولنلاحظ أن "ذلك اليوم" هو الآن هذا اليوم الذي نعيش فيه والذي بدأ من قيامته وصعوده. وهل هناك ما كان يمكن عمله أعظم من منحنا الطبيعة الإلهية في المسيح، مع الثبوت في الله بروحه الماكث فينا؟ تلك الحقائق العجيبة وبالأكثر لأن أولئك الذين يكتفون أو لا يكتفون بالمسيحية الاسمية يبدون وكأنهم ليس لديهم حتى مجرد الفكر من أنهم من حق كل ابن أن يدرك هذه الامتيازات ويعيش فيها. وما أعمق وأبرك الكلمات الختامية في هذا الفصل "هذا (يسوع المسيح ابنه) هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية" هذه عبارة مليئة بالمعنى والبركة فذاك الذي نحن منه وفيه هو الإله الحق، بالمقابلة مع كل الآلهة الكاذبة أو مع ما يعرفون الله. ولكن الله كحقيقة لا يمكن أن يعرف إلا في ابنه يسوع المسيح، لأنه فيه وحده سيعرف، في ذاك الذي تخلى عن كل شيء في سبيل إتمام المهمة وفي سبيل تأهيلنا للوجود فيه بواسطة منحنا طبيعته. هو الإله الحق، وهو أيضاً الحياة الأبدية، التي بدونها ما كنا نستطيع أن نعرف لا الآب ولا ذاك الذي أرسله. وفي المسيح المقام لنا تلك الحياة في كامل صفاتها لنفوسنا الآن، كما أننا سننالها لأجسادنا في القيامة أو التغيير عند مجيئه إلينا.​ 
وأخيراً، بجانب الحق والنعمة موضحون بهذه القوة العجيبة المؤثرة، يقدم الرسول تحذيراً قصيراً خطيراً "أيها الأولاد احفظوا أنفسكم من الأصنام". إن كل غرض خارج عن المسيح، كل ما يتعلق به القلب، يجعل الشيطان منه صنماً قد لا تكون الأصنام في الوقت الحاضر من ذهب أو فضة من حجر أو خشب، بل من طبيعة أدهى وأمكر. ومع ذلك فسيأتي اليوم الذي فيه يعود اليهود إلى خطتهم القديمة مهما ظنوا أن ذلك قليل الاحتمال، وكذلك النصرانية حتى حيث فاخروا بتعاليمهم وبغضهم الشديد للوثنية الرومانية. فإنهما سيتحدان في الارتداد العتيد إذ سيعبدان إنسان الخطية، ضد المسيح، حينما يجلس في هيكل الله مظهراً نفسه إنه إله، ولكنه سيلقى في الهلاك مع حليفه السياسي العظيم، وحش روما في ذلك اليوم. الرب قريب. آمين.​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشكرك يا جميل على مداخلتك الحلوة بالرغم من اني لا أقصد أن اضع الكلمة في إطارها الحرفي لندخل في متاهة الشروحات والتي لا أعترض عليها من جهة الخلافات والشروحات الحرفية ومتاهتها التي لن تنتهي ولن نُطيل الأحاديث الكثيرة بدون داعي وللإطالة ، رغم من اننا غير مختلفين في مضمون التفسير ، ولا أقصد بكلمة الارتداد ما جاء في رسالة القديس يوحنا ، ولا ينبغي أن ندخل في متاهة الانفراد  بلفظة أنما لا أتكلم عن معناها الحرفي مطلقاً ، ولكن رجاء تراجع جميع تعلقاتي حيث أني قلت في الأساس هذا المعنى :
**اللفظة في اللغة اليوناني أتت هكذا*
*Πρός θάνατον*
*أي أنها سائرة في طريق الموت أو تقود إلى الموت ، وهو الموت الروحي ، حيث نجد الإشارة للموت الروحي واضحة في الآية : " إن رأى أحد أخاه يُخطئ خطية ليست للموت ، يطلب ، فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت ... " ، فالموت هنا هو حالة انفصال عن الله ، وتتوقف فيه حياة الشركة مع الله ، والتي تظهر أنها الموت عينه ، لأن الإنسان في هذه الحالة فصل نفسه عن ينبوع الحياة ومصدرها ، أما موت الجسد فشيء يختلف في معناه عن هذه الآية وهذا اللفظ في الكتاب المقدس (( أقصد تركيبة الآية على بعض = سائر للطريق إلى الموت )) ...
,ايضاً وضعت الآية هكذا وفي داخلها التعليق للإيضاح قائلاً : **" إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت،  توجد خطية للموت ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب (( ليُترك لدينونة الله ليحكم فيه الرب ولكن لا يحكم عليه أحد )) . كل إثم هو خطية و توجد خطية ليست للموت " ( 1يو 5 : 16 – 17 )
وايضاً قلت بربط الآيات وإرجاعها لكلام القديس بولس الرسول : **" لأن الذين استنيروا مرة و ذاقوا الموهبة السماوية و صاروا شركاء الروح القدس . وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة و قوات الدهر الآتي و سقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم أيضاً للتوبة إذ هم يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله ثانية و يشهرونه . " ( عب 6: 4 – 6 ) 
**" فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ أَخْطَأْنَا بِاخْتِيَارِنَا بَعْدَمَا أَخَذْنَا مَعْرِفَةَ الْحَقِّ، لاَ تَبْقَى بَعْدُ ذَبِيحَةٌ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا ، **بَلْ قُبُولُ دَيْنُونَةٍ مُخِيفٌ، وَغَيْرَةُ نَارٍ عَتِيدَةٍ أَنْ تَأْكُلَ الْمُضَادِّينَ .** مَنْ خَالَفَ نَامُوسَ مُوسَى فَعَلَى شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةِ شُهُودٍ يَمُوتُ بِدُونِ رَأْفَةٍ **فَكَمْ عِقَاباًأَشَرَّ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ يُحْسَبُ مُسْتَحِقّاًمَنْ دَاسَ ابْنَ اللهِ، وَحَسِبَ دَمَ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قُدِّسَ بِهِ دَنِساً، وَازْدَرَى بِرُوحِ النِّعْمَةِ ؟ **فَإِنَّنَا نَعْرِفُ الَّذِي قَالَ: «لِيَ الاِنْتِقَامُ، أَنَا أُجَازِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ». وَأَيْضاً: «الرَّبُّ يَدِينُ شَعْبَهُ».** مُخِيفٌ هُوَ الْوُقُوعُ فِي يَدَيِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ !. " ( عب 10 : 26 - 31 )*
*+ وطبعاً لا أقصد الكلمة مجرده برضو ، لأن كلمة الموت وحدها منفصلة لو بحثت عنها هاتجد أنها مشتركة في آيات كثيرة جداً لا تدل على المقصود هنا على الإطلاق ... لأن كل آيه تُأخذ في إطار حديثها وارتباطها بالآية التي توازيها ، وقد ربطها بكلام الرب يسوع وبكلمات القديس بولس الرسول ...
**
ولكن على ما اعتقد أن معظم الدارسين متتبعين بتدقيق الأمور ، أن التركيز كان على خطية الارتداد ، لأن من الصعب اعتقاد أنها مجرد تأديب ولن أعيد ذكر في سياق الموضوع مرة أخرى بالتفصيل لأني أرى انه هو كافي جداً ، ولو نظرت لبعض الترجمات العربية لكي نكون منصفين ستجد الآتي بالخلاصة :*
*في ترجمة اليسوعيين أشار أنها تعني الارتداد عن الإيمان وأرجعه لكلام الرب يسوع في متى للتجديف على الروح القدس وذلك في صفحة 780 *
*وأيضاً في كتاب العهد الجديد بالخلفيات التوضيحية في الهامش من أسفل ، هامش رقم 16 صفحة 340 + 341 ، يقول خطية الموت : التعبير في اليونانية لا يعني خطية مميتة ، بل يعني خطية تؤدي في النهاية بانسان إلى الموت . وهناك عده احتمالات ممكنة : *
*1 - فقد الإنسان الأحساس برفض الخطية أو الخوف منها والندم عليها ، وبالتالي يكون ذاهباً في طريقة إلى الموت . (( تبلد القلب مع أني أرى شخصياً أن ممكن الإنسان يتوب برضو ويُصلى من أجله فيها إلا ىلو كان مُصراً أن لا يتوب للنفس الأخير ، ولا يعرف ذلك إلا الله أو بإعلان إلهي خاص ))*
*2 - التجديف على الروح القدس ( أنظر مت 12 : 31 - 32 ) *
*3 - الاستمرار في عدم محبة الإخوة ( راجع 3: 14 ) - إنكار إلوهية المسيح ( 5: 12 ) - إنكار تجسد الله ( 2: 22 - 23 ، 4 : 1 - 2 ) (( مع أني ارى شخصياً أن ممكن الصلاة لأجلها لأن ممكن الرجوع والتوبة إلا لو كان في حالة إصرار مثل أريوس ونسطور .. الخ ، مع أن الله هو فاحص الكلى والقلوب طبعاً ))*
*هذه الاحتمالات التي دار حولها جميع الشراح واختلافهم فيها ، وأنا قد ذكرت أن المعنى الأساسي هو أن تسير به إلى طريق الموت ...*

*أما كلمة الارتداد التي ذكرتها مش قصدي أنها في رسالة يوحنا نهائياً وقد كتبتها خطأ ولم اقدر أن اصححه حيث أن ليس لي إمكانية التصحيح أصلاً ونسيت انوه عنها للإيضاح من كثرة الردود والمناقشات ، فأنا كنت اقصد كلمة الارتداد التي قالها الرب يسوع في الإنجيل وليست هذه اللفظة بدليل أنهي ركزت على كلمة **Πρός θάνατον **ولم أكن أقصد أن أضع لفظة رسالة القديس يوحنا ، فسامح سهوي الغير مقصود بالمره ، ولنأخذ روح الكلام وليس حرفه ، وأشكرك على التنبيه وملاحظتك الحلوة ،...

ولي فقط ملحوظة مهمة للغاية :
أننا لن نقدر نحكم على أحد أن لم يكن لنا إفراز أو إعلان إلهي كما حدث مع البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء في توصيته بعدم قبول شركة أريوس في الكنيسة ، لأن الارتداد ومعرفة ضمير الإنسان ونيته هي لله وحده اتلفاحص أعماق القلب والضمير ...
وفي النهاية ليس بنا اختلاف حيث أننا نبغي أن نفهم الرسالة في وضعها الصحيح دون انحياز بالطبع ، فاقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك الغالي والمحبوب ؛ النعمة معك كل حين
*​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشكركم على تعليقاتكم واهتمامكم*
*اقبلوا مني كل حب وتقدير *
*النعمة معكم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل مع الجميع*



> *اللفظة في اللغة اليوناني أتت هكذا*
> *Πρός θάνατον*


*

نعم عزيزى فإن كلمة " بروس " تعنى هكذا فعلا وايضا هى واضحه حتى فى الترجمات العربية
بحرف (لـ ) " لــــــــــــلموت "*



> *أي أنها سائرة في طريق الموت أو تقود إلى الموت ، وهو الموت الروحي*


*
عزيزى هذة اللفظة تحديدا لا يمكن ان تأتى بأى حال منفرده بمعنى الموت الروحى وقد اورد نفس اللفظ على السيد المسيح فيسوع المسيح قد مات جسديا وليس روحيا وإلا لأصبحنا نقول انه أخطئ وانفصل عن الله

انا اعلم انها تحتمل المعان الكثيرة ولكن فقط فى سياق التفير ولكن بنسبة 90% هى موت جسدى وبنسبة 50% هى موت جسدى فورى او قليل الأجل لأن بمقارنتها مع الحوادث التى حدثت كثيرا واوردتها فى التفاسير نجدها تدل على ذلك مثل حنانيا وموتهم اللحظى والموت الذى ماتوه من تناولون من الأسرار المقدسة عن غير استحقاق كما ان هذة الحالة خصيصا هى حالة معاصرة إذ انه الذى يتناول من جسد الرب دون دمه يموت وهذة حقيقة ومنعا للمتاهات اللغوية التى تطول جدا

فإن الكلمة تحتمل معنيين تفسيرين حسب سياق الكلام لأن الواقع يقول بحدوث تلك الحالتين 
( الإنفصال عن الله ( الموت الروحى ) ، الإنفصال الجسدى عن الحياة ( الموت الجسدى ) )

شكرا لك عزيزى واتمنى ان نتناقش كثيرا فالمسيحية بحر كبير جدا بعلومه وفهم مقاصد الله التى يعلنها لأبناءه 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*ويبارك حياتك يا محبوب الله الحلو*
*أقبل مني كل تقدير المحبة مع الشكر*
*كن معافاً باسم الثالوث القدوس*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب يبارككم أحبائى*
*ويساعدنا ان نتحذر من هذه الخطية وما تقود اليه*
*وان تكون لنا البصيرة الروحية لانقاذ أخوتنا وقبلها اخوتنا من الخطية التى ليست للموت فلانتعرض للتى للموت*
*وليقيم الرب أخوة لنا مهمتهم*
*الانقاذ*
*وهذا هو الجانب العملى*
*الرب معكم تقبلوا احترامى لتعب محبتكم حتى وان لم نتفق*
*فاننا اتفقنا فى البحث والدرس*
*النعمة معكم*
*وشكراً لأخى اوريجانوس المصري الذى جعلنا بسؤاله ندرس ونبحث*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لكل من ساهم فى البحث الشيق هذا
*​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*حبيب قلبي ناجح احنا متفقين في الإطار العام ، والمعنى الشامل وعلى الأخص الجانب العملي في الموضوع ، ولم ولن يوجد خلاف جوهري على الإطلاق ، لأن في النهاية أي شرح أو تفسير خارج خبرة خلاصنا أو أستفادتنا سيصير مجرد نقاش جاف خارج إطاره الحي والمحيي ، لأن ليس لنا جميعاً إلا أن نحيا في إطار خبرة الخلاص ، لأن في الأساس هدفنا أن نحيا بالله ونوجد ، فان اختلفنا لفظياً فقلباً واحد لأننا في المسيح أعضاء بعضنا لبعض ، والخلافات الشكلية لا تُحسب بالطبع لأن ليس لها وزن عندنا ، لأنها أمام المحبة وقوة سلطان كلمة الله الحية تتلاشى وتسقط بالضرورة ...*

*بل أعظم ما لنا - فعلاً - هو جوهر الحب الذي يربطنا ويجمعنا في المسيح - له المجد - الإله الواحد الذي به ومنه وفيه نحيا ، فاقبلوا احترامي وتقديري لكم يا أروع إخوة أحباء في ربنا يسوع ؛ النعمة معكم كل حين*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أمين ليديم الرب المحبة​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه

اشكركم اخواتي علي الشرح الوافي من جميع الجوانب

بس اتمني من الاخ Molka Molkan 

ان يقدم لنا في عدة سطور نتيجه بحثه النهائي للاية

من جميع الجوانب للنتيجه التي توصل لها ؟

محتاج افهم جزء طرح في الموضوع

هل افهم من الشرح السابق ان حنانيا وسفيرة كات موتهم تاديب فقط وليس هلك ؟

صلواتكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> اشكركم اخواتي علي الشرح الوافي من جميع الجوانب
> 
> ...




*
بص حبيبى

الكلمة لغويا فى اللغة صرف ومن غير السياق خالص تعنى " موت جسدى " وفى سياق الكلام هنا لو هانفسره حرفيا يبقى المقصود هنا

ان فى خطايا يكون لها عقاب فورى موت فورى فورا حالا ولا يكون له تأجيل ودى ليها شواهد فى العهد الجديد مثلا مثل موت حنانيا وسفيرا واللى تناولوا من غير استحقاق كلى واستهانوا بالله


ولو فسرناها تفسير تانى هاندخل فى تفاسير كثيرة ودة ناتج عن تفسير الأية تفسير مجازى
مثلا يقال ان الموت هنا هو موت محتوم على الشخص ولكنه ليس فى التو واللحظة وهذا يناقد فكر الكتاب المقدس انه لا خطية بلا توبة

وهكذا

على العموم انا هاعمل بحث صغير وهابقى انزله هنا فى المنتدى


اما عن السؤال


هو اضحكنى كثيرا حبيبى

التأديب لا يكون بالموت لأن ازاى الشخص دة هايتأدب دة هايصلح غلطه بعد الموت

هو عقاب لهم فورى وتحذير وتعليم لنا احنا اللى عايشين مش ليهم

وانا تفسيرى الشخصى المبدنى على ادلة ان الأية هنا بتتكلم عن الحالات دى اللى فيها الكتاب المقدس بيقول للناس ان فى حاجة اسمها خطية هاتتعاقبوا بعدها فوريا وخطية تكون ضمن توبتكم او عدمها عشان اللى يعمل خطية زى كدة يبقى عارف كويس انه عارف الوصية دى ومع ذلك تخطاها

فهمتنى كدة ؟؟؟

انا اسف انى بتكلم بالعامية ودة عشان اوصل الصورة اسهل لأن الموضوع مش محتاج تعقيد
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك علي شرحك وتعب محبتك

اخر تساؤل من خلال بحثك

فهمت ان المعني الحرفي للكلمه هو الموت الجسدي ولكن

ماذا كان قصد الرسول يوحنا من الايه من خلال مفهوم الرساله بصفه عامه والايه بصفه خاصه ؟

موت جسدي ولا موت روحي 

وربنا يباركك

صلواتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*هى دى المشكلة

ان كبار لمفسرين واللاهوتيين فسروها التفسيرين

بص انا رأيى الشخصى المدعم هو انها تميل بنسبة 70% الى الموت الجسدى والـ 30% للموت الروحى

وعى فكرة الإثنين واقع إذ ان فعلا فى خطايا ممكن ربن يعاقب عليها بموت جسدى وممكن فعلا تكون موت روحى

يعنى لا مشكلة 

فى كلام كتير من كلام رب المجد ضرب به عدة عصافير بحجر واصاب إصابة مطلقة 
فالمعنيين موجودين والأكيد ان الرب يسوع المسيح قصد المعنيين فعلا لأنهم واقع ملموس وليس احد منهم خرافة

شكرا لك
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*ليس شرط ان يكون يقصد احد الموتين وهذا ليس قانونا فما المانع ان يقصد القولين ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ما احلى ان يكون الاخوة معا فى موضوع واحد​ 
لا اجد ما اعلق عليه .... انتوا اكلمتوا عن كل حاجة
شكرا لاوريجانوس على فتح الموضوع
شكرا aymonded و ناجح ومولكا على شرحهم وتفاعلهم .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الخطية للموت هنا:
*1John 5:16​*​​​ان رأى احد اخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. توجد خطية للموت. ليس لاجل هذه اقول ان يطلب.​
*​*ان كانت موت جسدى : مثلما حدث مع حنانيا وسفيرة او الى تناولوا بدون استحقاق

حنانيا وسفيرة : علم بطرس انهم يكذبان على الروح القدس . ثم ماتا
اللى تناولوا دون استحقاق : ماتوا فى الحال

لكن هل يمكن لنا نحن ان نعرف من يتناول باستحقاق او بدون استحقاق؟؟؟ هل نحن يمكن ان نعلم من يكذب على الروح القدس؟؟؟
فمن الممكن ان نصلى لاجلهم بالرغم من انهم يخطئون خطية للموت ( دون ان ندرى).. 

لذا ارى ان قول الرسول هنا ( خطية للموت ) هى خطية ظاهرة وواضحة مثل التجديف على الروح القدس .. كما يفعل الهراطقة والغير مؤمنين فهؤلاء واضحين وظاهرين . لذا نحن لا نصلى لهم .
 والايات كما وضحها الاستاذ aymonded توضح ذلك.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الخطية للموت هنا:
> 
> *1john 5:16
> *ان رأى احد اخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. توجد خطية للموت. ليس لاجل هذه اقول ان يطلب.
> ...


​محبوب اسمح لى ان اجيب من خلال كلمة الرب
الاية الرائعة تعلمنا
(1يو 5 : 16)إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت، يطلب، فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت. توجد خطية للموت. ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب. ​
هذه الكلمات ذات اللون الاحمر تخبرنا امكانية ذلك
رأى أحد أخاه
ومن هذا الأحد الذى يرى
شخص لديه بصيرة روحية حسب
(غل 6 : 1)أيها الإخوة، إن انسبق إنسان فأخذ في زلة ما، فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة، ناظرا إلى نفسك لئلا تجرب أنت أيضا. 
​
اعلم ان غلاطية تتحدث عن زلة ما
لايحضرنى الا الموقف التالى
(1صم 16 : 1)فقال الرب لصموئيل: "حتى متى تنوح على شاول، وأنا قد رفضته عن أن يملك على إسرائيل؟ املأ قرنك دهنا وتعال أرسلك إلى يسى البيتلحمي، لأني قد رأيت لي في بنيه ملكا". 
للرب ياأخى رجال عبر كل العصورلهم
الاداراك والبصيرة الروحية
هم من سلموا للرب كل شئ
ولم يتبعوا اهوائهم
أو عواطفهم
فى أمور الرب
*****
انتظر اكمال اخوتى لما نقص فى مشاركتى
وان تذكرت شئ
ستكون لى عودة
الرب معكم
​

​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لم افهم ما تعنى....


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حبيبى



> لكن هل يمكن لنا نحن ان نعرف من يتناول باستحقاق او بدون استحقاق؟؟؟ هل نحن يمكن ان نعلم من يكذب على الروح القدس؟؟؟
> فمن الممكن ان نصلى لاجلهم بالرغم من انهم يخطئون خطية للموت ( دون ان ندرى)..


*متى انقدنا بالروح القدس تبعنا مشورة الروح القدس فيما يقودنا اليه*
*ومتى لم نخضع للروح القدس*
* سهل خداعنا او انقيادنا للعواطف البشرية*
*سأعطيك*
* مثال راجع حياة بولس الرسول فى سفر الاعمال كان يتحرك هنا او هناك بمشورة وقيادة الروح القدس*
*تكلم يتكلم*
*اذهب يذهب*
*لا تذهب لايذهب*
*وكذا فيلبس تقدم ورافق هذه المركبة يتقدم*
*اخى*
*الحياة لا تتجزأ*
*فمن منا كان للرب كان الرب قائده فى كل شئ*
*ليس فقط فى الامور الروحية بل والجسدية*
*اصلى ان يكون قد وضح الامر*​*اشكرك*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

nageh قال:


> حبيبى
> 
> *متى انقدنا بالروح القدس تبعنا مشورة الروح القدس فيما يقودنا اليه*
> *ومتى لم نخضع للروح القدس*
> *سهل خداعنا او انقيادنا للعواطف البشرية*​



*انا اتفق معك مليون فى المية*

*حضرتك لم تفهمنى*

* يوحنا لم يطلب الصلاة من اجل ( الذى اخطأ للموت) فى الاية الكريمة.*

* لو المقصود الموت الجسدى .. فنحن لا نعرف من يخطئ خطية تستوجب الموت الجسدى*
*كالتناول دون استحقاق او الكذب على الروح القدس*
*لذا فقد يكون انسان لا يتناول دون استحقاق ( بالطبع انا لا اعرف ) فأصلى له بالرغم من انه مخطئ خطية للموت*

*فأنا ارى ان الخطية للموت .. المقصود بها ( خطية ظاهرة لنا ) وهى التجديف على الروح القدس كما قال المسيح للفريسسين*

*ارجو ا اكون اوضحت ما اريد ان اقوله*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *انا اتفق معك مليون فى المية*
> 
> *حضرتك لم تفهمنى*
> 
> ...




*صديقى العزيز اعتقد ان مداخلتك تتلخص فى كلمة " اننا لا نعرف من يستحق ممن لا يستحق " وهذا صحيح وهذا ما لم نتكلم فيه اصلا
لأننا تكلمنا فى انها تحذيرية للمؤنين وليست فقط للمقال له الأية

يعنى

اكيد حنانيا وسفيرا عارفين انهم بيكدبوا وكذلك كذا وكذا وكذا ولهاذا السبب الله يعلمهم هن طريق هذة الآية انه يمكن ان يعاقب عقاب فورى

بدليل انه يوجد خطية للموت واخرى ليست للموت

اعتقد اننا قربنا وجهات النظر
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *انا اتفق معك مليون فى المية*
> 
> *حضرتك لم تفهمنى*
> 
> ...


حبيبى
كيف تتفق معى وانا لم افهمك 
 راجع مشاركتى
هذه مهمة أخوية رعوية
تستلزم تدريب روحى
وقلت لك يمكننا معرفة من يخطئ ومرض مثلا
وخطيته ليست للموت
بقيادة الروح القدس الذى يعطى البصيرة الروحية
وشروط من يعرف
ان يكون كما ذكر الرسول بولس فى غلاطية
شخص روحى يقاد بالروح القدس فى كل امور حياته
شخص يحمل اتعاب الاخرين
شخص يقيمه الرب لاجل اخوته
خادم بمعنى الكلمة​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أخواتي في المسيح

أشكركم علي شرحكم الجميل الوافي 

استفيد كثير جدا ربنا يبارككم

بعد أن سمعت جميع الآراء 

اعتقد وهذا رأي الشخصي

عند أرسل رسالة إلي شخص معين لا أظن أن المرسل إليه يفسر سطر واحد من رسالتي بطريقه حرفيه مهما كانت ظاهرة بطريقه حرفيه ويترك معني  السطر في ضوء الرسالة كلها 

لذلك حولت افهم ما هو الهدف من الرسالة لكي افهم الآية بمفهوم الرسول يوحنا ولا ادعي المعرفة ولكني اعتقد أني استطعت أن افهم الآية من هدف الرسالة

1 - التحذير من أصحاب البدع والضلالات الذين لهم أفكار غنوسية والتي ظهرت مع نهاية القرن الأول وأساسه بان هناك الهين:

إله للخير خالق الروح. وإله الشر وهو موجود فى المادة التي هي فى نظرهم شر. ولانه لا يمكن لله أن يخلق شراَ، فلا يمكن للرب يسوع أن يكون قد أخذ جسدا حقيقيا لأن الجسد شر، بل كان جسدا خياليا، فترأى للناس كأنه جاع وعطش وأكل وصلب ومات..الخ!!!


2 - باحتقارهم المادة والجسد أنكروا تأنس المسيح، وقالوا بان جسده خيال. هذا الفكر يهدم جوهر الفداء بدم المسيح المسفوك على الصليب، جعل الرسول يصف لهم محبة الله وحقيقة تجسد المسيح الذي هو المسيا المنتظر لذا يؤكد الرسول تأنسه (1: 1، 4: 2، 3)، موضحا لهم:

حقيقة إيماننا بالإله المتجسد والحب لله.

الله أحبنا فوهبنا البنوة.

كيف نحب بحكمة فلا ننخدع بالمبتدعين.

إمكانيات إيماننا بالرب يسوع المتجسد.


3 - نادوا بأنهم غنوسيون (أصحاب المعرفة) ليس غيرهم من له معرفة لذا أكد معرفتنا خلال إعلانات الله والإيمان (1: 5، 2: 20، 27) وجاءت كلمة يعرف أو ما يعادلها 32 مرة فى هذه الرسالة.


4 - إذ اتسموا بالمعرفة النظرية دون الحياة العملية لذا جاءت الرسالة تعلن الإيمان مترجما إلى حب عملى لله والاخوة  (فالمسيحية نور عملي).


حسب فهمي اعتقد ان الرسول يوحنا كان يقصد بخطية للموت هو الارتداد  والتجديف علي الروح القدس  والموت موت روحي ابدي 


اشكركم وصلواتكم


----------

